# WRUW September 2014



## Tomcat1960

"WHAT?", he thought. "Am I really the first person to realize that a new month started? In this global forum?" He looked around - no, nobody had, obviously. Funny - where ran the dateline again?

He shrugged. "Okay, let's go for it." With a grin he slipped in the photograph of the watch he wore today:









CLIPPER ALLDATE, Kal. HB 313

"That name truly fits", he murmured, as he hit the 'Submit New Thread' button.

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## anzac1957

Should have been myself that started off the month given New Zealand starts the day.. too busy buying this is my excuse..










Cheers


----------



## WatchFred

Wittnauer for me - aren't those hands lovely ?


----------



## jurgensonovic

Seiko 5 Actus 7019-8010 from 1974.


----------



## laikrodukas

Ok, moving in to the september 

Russian Zenith. Volna, 22j
Zenith cal. 135 clone


----------



## Preston

Starting with the Bulova watertite on cuff.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Stewpot

Rodania PolTimer that I know absolutely nothing about. Picked this up at the weekend from a little market near where I live. Stall owner had only just got it in that morning and hadn't quite decided if he was going to sell or not. I gave the crystal a good polish to get some scratches out and put it on an emerald strap. Seems to be keeping pretty decent time.

If anyone knows much about these, please let me know. I've searched extensively, but found very little.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kazrich

*Czech- ing out the 40's today with the big Majetek*


----------



## Preston

*Re: Czech- ing out the 40's today with the big Majetek*



kazrich said:


>


Holy smokes that's huge! I'd love to find a case like that to mount my 1943 into.



















Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston

Stewpot said:


> Rodania PolTimer that I know absolutely nothing about. Picked this up at the weekend from a little market near where I live. Stall owner had only just got it in that morning and hadn't quite decided if he was going to sell or not. I gave the crystal a good polish to get some scratches out and put it on an emerald strap. Seems to be keeping pretty decent time.
> 
> If anyone knows much about these, please let me know. I've searched extensively, but found very little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning find and where do I get a strap like that?!

Okay about your watch, there's not much out there to find about these watches, I've had two in my collecting life to date and both were great watches but not too be found in cyberland as well. As with most of the simpler or entry level Swiss watches yours will probably have an AS or an ETA based on my experience. Yours is the nicest I've seen on wrist just a bit above a military style I've been keeping an eye on.

They are still a current brand but I don't know who owns them now or whether they are still Swiss based company. They have a website.

Congratulations on your new addition and if you should have a look at it's innards please let us know what it has for a heart beat please.

Please note: don't open it on my account, it's always wise to stay out of them unless it's necessary but you already know that.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## andsan




----------



## Stewpot

Preston said:


> Stunning find and where do I get a strap like that?!
> 
> Okay about your watch, there's not much out there to find about these watches, I've had two in my collecting life to date and both were great watches but not too be found in cyberland as well. As with most of the simpler or entry level Swiss watches yours will probably have an AS or an ETA based on my experience. Yours is the nicest I've seen on wrist just a bit above a military style I've been keeping an eye on.
> 
> They are still a current brand but I don't know who owns them now or whether they are still Swiss based company. They have a website.
> 
> Congratulations on your new addition and if you should have a look at it's innards please let us know what it has for a heart beat please.
> 
> Please note: don't open it on my account, it's always wise to stay out of them unless it's necessary but you already know that.
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Thanks for the kind words. It's certainly the nicest of their watches I've seen. There's a diver I've been keeping my eye on - which might be the same one you've been looking at!

The strap is a new Hirsch one. I'd been looking out for an emerald strap for a long time, and might pick up another. Mine came from watch obsession.

The watch is running a little quick, so I need to regulate it when I have some time - and it'd be rude not to take a few photos of whatever's keeping her ticking while I'm in there - so I'll definitely share what I find.

All the best,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Perfect Paketa "Big Zero" from 1980's. Got it NOS with perfect box, papers and original leather strap.

Have it on a NATO


----------



## Preston

Stewpot said:


> Thanks for the kind words. It's certainly the nicest of their watches I've seen. There's a diver I've been keeping my eye on - which might be the same one you've been looking at!
> 
> The strap is a new Hirsch one. I'd been looking out for an emerald strap for a long time, and might pick up another. Mine came from watch obsession.
> 
> The watch is running a little quick, so I need to regulate it when I have some time - and it'd be rude not to take a few photos of whatever's keeping her ticking while I'm in there - so I'll definitely share what I find.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Stuart
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool would like to see the inside. If it's only a couple minutes fast than you're good on it not being magnetized 

Emerald and gold, a great combo and it still has a masculine feel to it.

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Preston

NoLeftTurn said:


> Perfect Paketa "Big Zero" from 1980's. Got it NOS with perfect box, papers and original leather strap.
> 
> Have it on a NATO


Looks like an Arsa easy read except a lot bigger. Great watch!

Peace,
Preston


----------



## howards4th

It's Labor Day here in the States. I hope wherever you are you don't Labor too hard.
Starting the month off with my See-Through case back, Wyler Dynawind.
She has a little resemblance of what Stuart just posted, I'll be curious to see what engine he has in his.
Mine is: AS 1361
















Regards,
Chris


----------



## Matt_wool83

Tomcat1960 said:


> "WHAT?", he thought. "Am I really the first person to realize that a new month started? In this global forum?" He looked around - no, nobody had, obviously. Funny - where ran the dateline again?
> 
> He shrugged. "Okay, let's go for it." With a grin he slipped in the photograph of the watch he wore today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLIPPER ALLDATE, Kal. HB 313
> 
> "That name truly fits", he murmured, as he hit the 'Submit New Thread' button.
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


That is FANTABULOUS!!!!


----------



## Preston

Swap out to Cyma driver on Hirsch Liberty.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## James A

Inspired by No left turns Timex post.



Regards,


----------



## Oblongata




----------



## T-Wan

Started the month with this old Beijing...









T.


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Charon

Today it's a 1970ish Wittnauer.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Shell Sapphire, beveled sapphire crystal in a brushed steel case. The shell dial has an uncommon Rado anchor. Automatics from 1962 on have a rotating anchor with very few exceptions. My debut Centrix automatic from 2011 has no anchor at all, for instance. Due to the fragility of mineral dials Rado printed a logo on the dial rather than cause stress by drilling a hole for the ruby or aluminum anchor disc.. Later electronic models and a very few shell or ammolite dialed models got this odd applied hybrid version:

zP1012162 by hankblanc, on Flickr

zP1012158 by hankblanc, on Flickr

zP1012154 by hankblanc, on Flickr

zP1012148 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## Tomcat1960

Matt_wool83 said:


> That is FANTABULOUS!!!!


Thank you very much, Matt, and thank you all for the many "Likes" the Clipper Alldate's got. 

I've switched back to the Sea Wolf today:










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## ArtVandelay

Enicar Sherpa on brown leather strap


----------



## Preston

Starting my day with the Waltham.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## pilotswatch

Eterna front wind clock transformed to a wristwatch from Poland. Probably watches were scarce.


----------



## Preston

pilotswatch said:


> Eterna front wind clock transformed to a wristwatch from Poland. Probably watches were scarce.


Now that's cool!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Henry Krinkle

Toronto_Time said:


>


Nice one. I am mildly obsessed with the watch that one is an homage to.


----------



## Emre

I've changed the yellowed crystal of my London 1916 Buren trench watch today,makes difference eh? Son of a biscuit still keeps perfect time:









before:









after:









The hings are gone,but thanks to the dent it closes perfectly,won't mind in a warrior watch:


----------



## Matt_wool83

Managed to find an original magazine clipping so thought I would do the Manhattan's first photo shoot.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## GhentWatch

Geneve Dynamic, given some wrist-time while waiting for a new owner to take it in.


----------



## Toronto_Time

Henry Krinkle said:


> Nice one. I am mildly obsessed with the watch that one is an homage to.


Thanks! Which watch would that happen to be?


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Toronto_Time said:


> Thanks! Which watch would that happen to be?


Manhattan Mk I:

20090101_06 by hankblanc, on Flickr

aPC110400.jpg~original by hankblanc, on Flickr



These are two of the four I currently have. My wife also has three mid-size and two minis of this model. Between us we have had more than a dozen.


----------



## dandsoo

Bulova 11aerc


----------



## anzac1957

Longines Conquest on black leather...










Cheers


----------



## busmatt

My _KISS _watch today








Keep it super simple

Matt


----------



## Emre

I've bought some earlier pieces in the past month.Glasgow 1917,tonneau case,roman numerals red twelve.Interesting piece


----------



## Tomcat1960

Blue entry:


















Citizen Alarm Date, ref. 63-7050, cal. 3102

Like the Poljot 2612 the Citizen 3100/3102 is a derivative of the venerable AS 1475. Other than the Russians, however, how made the 1475 more or less just fit for the Soviet operation conditions (by strengthening wear-prone parts of the movement), Citizen reworked it, adding a date function and four jewels (for I-don't-know-what, so I have to look up this information in my edition of the 'Horlbeck'.) The 3102 is easily distinguished from both the 1475 and 2612 due to the greatly different bridge shape.

It's waterproof ('PARA WATER') and was manufactured in February 1973:










Impressive on the wrist due to the large C-case:










The bracelet looks to be genuine, maybe even to the watch. And I LOVE that alarm hand ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## jackruff

Well there seems to be some themes emerging this month and I hope to contribute to some but all in good time...To start with the square case - faceted glass theme....Seiko - King Seiko - not marked King but marked Chronometer Officially Certified for the export market - this model from 1971...I love the way the faceted glass distorts the face....I have included a lateral picture to try and high-lite the ability of the glass to show the rainbow...This was taken on an overcast day here in Adelaide but if you look you can see some blue, green and purple(top middle) - bit hard to catch on camera and a little gets lost in the image size reduction....Seiko did some great faceted glass watches especially the King Seiko range in the '70's......


----------



## laikrodukas

Sucked in to the wrist


----------



## Preston

Seiko Goldfeather on stainless.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## nick10

Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-8000 from October 1967. A high quality watch from Seiko just under Grand and King Seikos and the first high beat watch from Seiko!


----------



## bubba48




----------



## 93EXCivic

My Olma on a leather NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helioshiye

Today wear this Omega automatisch seamaster


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Marrick

Waltham


----------



## pilotswatch

Severin "pilot" watch with RAF 1941 inscription on the back cover?


----------



## Addictedtowatches

New to me Omega Seamaster 570 for today


----------



## IanCognito

Been obsessed with 70s era watches lately. Mostly for their wild designs and large cases, but also since i was born in that decade.

New to me 1975 Sicura Chrono Computer. Picked this up today. 4 crowns, 3 rotating bezels. Excessive much?


----------



## bubba48

Today I cannot decide: black... :think:










...or black?










:roll:


----------



## ddrake

A favorite of mine....








Regards,
Daniel


----------



## T-Wan

Swapped back for the left one... The same and not the same. b-)









T.


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1961 vintage Strela 3017.

Ric


----------



## laikrodukas

Very unexpected 

Volna - Wave


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ bubba48: is that just me or do other people have trouble seeing your images as well?

I'm proudly wearing the venerable bumper-automatic Omega ref. 2438-2 today:










Who needs more watch, anyway?

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Matt_wool83

IanCognito said:


> Been obsessed with 70s era watches lately. Mostly for their wild designs and large cases, but also since i was born in that decade.
> 
> New to me 1975 Sicura Chrono Computer. Picked this up today. 4 crowns, 3 rotating bezels. Excessive much?


Great example! Mine says hello.


----------



## Marrick

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ bubba48: is that just me or do other people have trouble seeing your images as well?
> 
> Tomcat


I remember seeing the 2 black watches last night - but I can't see them now.


----------



## okidoc01

Wearing my seiko"helmet",Tokei zara for today

sent from my 3210 using tapsitalk


----------



## bubba48

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ bubba48: is that just me or do other people have trouble seeing your images as well?
> 
> Tomcat





Marrick said:


> I remember seeing the 2 black watches last night - but I can't see them now.


:-s

I see them both


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to the ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## JP71624

Just one of the '59s...


----------



## Henry Krinkle

bubba48 said:


> :-s
> 
> I see them both


Me too.


----------



## kazrich

*Re: Czech- ing out the 40's today with the big Majetek*



Preston said:


> Holy smokes that's huge! I'd love to find a case like that to mount my 1943 into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace,
> Preston




Actually Preston, by today's standards it's quite modest. The case ( which many say was the inspiration for the first Panerai ) measures exactly 40 mm. without the crown. It may be that because my
wrists aren't very big , and I have difficulty showing the watch at the correct angle whilst taking a snap , it has ended up looking bigger than in real life. The huge crown was for easy adjustment whilst the pilot's
were wearing gloves. Longines apparently sold the watch as a set with 2 straps - one standard and one to wear on top of overalls. The lug size is 24 mm. which makes it very comfortable on the wrist.
That's a lovely dial on your pocket watch and I would keep it as it is.



The ideal size watch for my wrist is 37mm without the crown and today I have been wearing an all time favourite - The Gallet Multichron 12 ( with Excelsior Park ). This measures exactly 37 mm.without crown. See how they
compare - not such a big difference really ?
Richard


----------



## Preston

Wow you're right the picture does tell a completely different story. 

I have actually mounted the entire pocket watch into a case I ground out for it. Sometimes when I'm in the mood I'll install the watch and wear it out and about. I was inspired by the leather pocket watch straps one could buy for their watch but didn't like the bulky nature of the completed package. 

Beautiful watches! 

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston

Rolling with the Voyager, back home today from it's service, cool little watch with a silky smooth sweep.




























Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Matt_wool83




----------



## Marrick

bubba48 said:


> :-s
> 
> I see them both


So do I now. Probably just a glitch at the hosting service.


----------



## James A

Marrick said:


> So do I now. Probably just a glitch at the hosting service.
> View attachment 1621951


+ 1


----------



## James A

Trench style.



Regards,


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Charon

This afternoon it's an Opera (Certina ?) Naval Hero III with an Eta 2772.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Preston

bubba48 said:


>


Wow, squeaky clean!

Oh yeah and gorgeous!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## ArtVandelay

Going with the Tissot PR5616 GL today.










Enjoy your weekend guys! 
~Art


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Preston

Starting my day wIth the funky Carlex.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## soviet

A 1970's Chinese vintage.


----------



## howards4th

TGIF! 
I'm going to roll with my Douglas Worldtimer!








I like this band, very comfortable.








Have a good weekend everyone!

Cheers!

Chris


----------



## Mirius

Reminded by SDA, wearing this for the evening.


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## QWatchQ

AccuQuartz 224 with 14kt gold case/hands/markers.


----------



## busmatt

QWatchQ said:


> AccuQuartz 224 with 14kt gold case/hands/markers.


Snap, well almost








I've got the poor man's version, but still as SMOOOOTH

Matt


----------



## Marrick

Lindex with Bifora 934 inside


----------



## T-Wan

T.


----------



## bubba48

Silver...










...or gold?










Difficult choice


----------



## Preston

bubba48 said:


> Silver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or gold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult choice


I vote silver 

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## laikrodukas

Something's weird about gold's hands


----------



## Preston

Now that I think about it your silver watch has a similar dial and handset as my driver conversion. 

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston

Swap out to the Elgin on its latest beat to heck but still sturdy rivet strap.



















Peace, 
Preston


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## rtoip

37mm(wearing even bigger)


----------



## busmatt

The Hamilton for me today









Matt


----------



## derids

Seiko today.


----------



## nick10

Some say that elegance hide in simplicity... I agree..


----------



## Tomcat1960

Another Dugena:




































Dugena Geneve Automatica, ref 342 606 296, cal. ETA 2790

Note that the designation is "Automatica". The week-of-day display, however, is German :think: Funny!

Btw, I showcased it here.


----------



## busmatt

Playing about today, came up with this combo,








Black on Black

Seamaster Calendar on Black bund strap

matt


----------



## Preston

busmatt said:


> Playing about today, came up with this combo,
> 
> View attachment 1623790
> 
> Black on Black
> 
> Seamaster Calendar on Black bund strap
> 
> matt


Great combo!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston

nick10 said:


> Some say that elegance hide in simplicity... I agree..


As do I and thanks for the assist on what I'll wear today as I'm having a hard time deciding, too many watches ;-)










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston

Inspired by Nick10, I'll stay my day wIth the Goldfeather, so close to my GS grail watch yet so far away....










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Emre

Took this guy out for a walk today:


----------



## Emre

Now check this out.I really had to share it.

WUS is really big,I was in some waters where I am not generally.The guys in Pilots' and Military Watches sub-forum have some cool WRUW photos.Some of them sporting with vintage pieces also: https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/timepieces-cockpit-pics-thread-459982-27.html


----------



## Jonpod

I like to go vintage for the wife. While I appreciate older watches they don't wear well on my 7.25" wrists.

1920's Hamilton


----------



## Charon




----------



## Toronto_Time

Pre G-shock Casio JP-200W


----------



## nick10

Preston said:


> As do I and thanks for the assist on what I'll wear today as I'm having a hard time deciding, too many watches ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


You are most welcome A Grand Seiko is my grail too but until I find one, this watch is the next best Seiko to have as your Goldfeather too;-)


----------



## Preston

nick10 said:


> You are most welcome A Grand Seiko is my grail too but until I find one, this watch is the next best Seiko to have as your Goldfeather too;-)


Yeah I found out about the lineage of the fine grades of Seiko watches when researching the Gold Feather but of course I didn't bookmark the site. The movement in mine was used in the earliest of the Grands as well which doesn't surprise me because the one in mine is gorgeous and with it's oversize balance wheel it does a superb job on accuracy 

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## smootsg

If it has a new strap is it still vintage? (And refinished dial, and stainless plated case . . .))


----------



## Preston

smootsg said:


> If it has a new strap is it still vintage? (And refinished dial, and stainless plated case . . .))


But of course! Well as far as I'm concerned anyway.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Tomcat1960

I agree. The Henri Sandoz line of FHF-96-driven wristwatches combines reliability and elegance with a multitude of dial designs - so much so, in fact, that one might even start collecting just these models, with no prospect to be ever 'done'.

One question: afaik, these cases actually _are_ made of stainless steel, not plated. Are you sure your's is chrome- or nickel-plated 'base metal'?

Best
Tomcat


----------



## WatchFred




----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Fred: that Angelus Chronodato is plain lovely!

In order to honor our friend James A.'s thread on alarm (wrist) watches, I felt obliged to wear something ringing today (and no, I didn't mean a phone ):


















Fortis brain matic, cal. AS 5008

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## DexDegeaut

1970's Seiko 7009.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## busmatt

Just a simple 17 jewel hand wind, Stunning in it's simplicity








Octagonal integrated case Rotary, what's not to like?

Matt


----------



## howards4th

It was really HOT today!!! I find when it's this hot I take off whatever watch I'm wearing and put it in my pocket as not to get it too wet from sweat.
So today I knew it was going to another hot day and I was going to be outside a lot, so I switch bands on my Timex Electronic to a Zulu band. Really helps protect the watch form sweat.

What do you think? 














I have really enjoyed wearing this today, I didn't have to take it off at all.
I hope everyone is staying cool.

Peace!
Chris


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today,time for my youthness Cauny Submarine, to show off...


----------



## James A

Monday , Monday la, la , la, la, la, la. With apologies to the Mamas and Papas



Regards,


----------



## Charon

Today is my Seiko powered Beauvais. The crystal looks way worse in pictures.


----------



## anzac1957

Rescued Longines...




























Cheers


----------



## Preston

anzac1957 said:


> Rescued Longines...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


As they say in hockey....Great save!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## anzac1957

Preston said:


> As they say in hockey....Great save!
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Yep. who says you can't make a silk purse out of a sows ear.. Clearly this shows that it can be done..


----------



## Preston

Indeed! 

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## ImitationOfLife

WatchFred said:


>


I can't get over how clean the dial is on this one. Hardly, if at all, aged.


----------



## jackruff

Bit of a mechanical alarm theme lately... Here is my contribution....It's no Memovox..but beautiful and perhaps even rarer??? Great case-back plus dual signed crown- "CTZ"....from the '60's... Nothing like the buzz of a mechanical alarm.....


----------



## WatchFred

ImitationOfLife said:


> I can't get over how clean the dial is on this one. Hardly, if at all, aged.


one of those very lucky finds - watch had a massively cracked crystal obliterating the dial on seller's pics; a small ding on the caseback & a broken balance staff. Apparently damaged soon after it was bought in the 1940s and put in a drawer for 6 decades or more. A new crystal and a bit of work by a gifted watchmaker - and it reappeared as an almost virginal beauty.










another such lucky find on my wrist today, GP Olimpico, EP40


----------



## Sdasurrey

Can't compete with some of these gorgeous watches - but I broke out my Lemania ATP today for a little radium exposure from the tropical dial - I used another pic of an ATP watch I put on my other thread to confirm it's a Lemania, cheers, S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## bobbee

A little something for Watchfred.


----------



## Preston

Starting with this today, last nights restoration.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## pilotswatch

Canadian Military Breitling


----------



## Emre

WatchFred said:


> one of those very lucky finds - watch had a massively cracked crystal obliterating the dial on seller's pics; a small ding on the caseback & a broken balance staff. Apparently damaged soon after it was bought in the 1940s and put in a drawer for 6 decades or more. A new crystal and a bit of work by a gifted watchmaker - and it reappeared as an almost virginal beauty.





bobbee said:


> A little something for Watchfred.
> 
> View attachment 1626132


If there is one company I feel sorry that didn't merge with another watchmaker and didn't survive to-day,it's Angelus.

Peace on Stolz Freres -Stolz Brothers.'Stolz' means 'proud' in German,they can be certainly proud of the legacy they left behind.


----------



## Preston

pilotswatch said:


> Canadian Military Breitling


Interesting watch, can we get a shot of the case back, that's if there's anything on it of course. Curious as to why there is no logo on the dial.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## WatchFred

bobbee said:


> A little something for Watchfred.


thank you !


----------



## WatchFred

Preston said:


> Interesting watch, can we get a shot of the case back, that's if there's anything on it of course. Curious as to why there is no logo on the dial.
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


correct for the Canada Military Breitling - only questionable pieces have a strange script Breitling logo.


----------



## smootsg

Tomcat1960 said:


> One question: afaik, these cases actually _are_ made of stainless steel, not plated. Are you sure your's is chrome- or nickel-plated 'base metal'?
> 
> Best
> Tomcat


Sorry - short typing on a mobile. Yes, the case is (appears to be) stainless, but this one has a thin plating of gold on some surfaces (the groove between the bezel and the case, the sides but not the top of the lugs, and the side of the case. Not the most elegant finish, but it goes well with the green dial and gold(colored) indices and hands.


----------



## Preston

WatchFred said:


> correct for the Canada Military Breitling - only questionable pieces have a strange script Breitling logo.


Understood, great watch!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## busmatt

Timex quartz from 1978 made in Taiwan









This watch has a great action with the minute hand advancing with a loud _Click_ every 60 seconds

Matt


----------



## IanCognito

Ooo that strap/stitch combo is exactly what I'm envisioning for mine!
Great choice and if I may ask, did you buy it online or is it custom?


Matt_wool83 said:


> Great example! Mine says hello.


----------



## QWatchQ

Very Vintage today 1935-36 Gruen cal 500.

Before with plastic crystal and after with a NOS glass crystal my watchmaker had stashed away.


----------



## LoveSexAndDrugs

New crystal at last so I can enjoy those blue hands. Roamer Premier MST 353


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83

IanCognito said:


> Ooo that strap/stitch combo is exactly what I'm envisioning for mine!
> Great choice and if I may ask, did you buy it online or is it custom?


Its been on a few of my Sicura's - including my sadly departed Sicura Safari. Patrik at Clover Straps made it for me. He's a prolific WUS member (trikpa) so send him a PM - great quality and reasonably priced.

Check out this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=922042


----------



## Preston

Swap out to the Rollie on kangaroo.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston

LoveSexAndDrugs said:


> New crystal at last so I can enjoy those blue hands. Roamer Premier MST 353
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


That's a great dial!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## IanCognito

Ahh yes, i've been admiring his work. Thanks for the info!



Matt_wool83 said:


> Its been on a few of my Sicura's - including my sadly departed Sicura Safari. Patrik at Clover Straps made it for me. He's a prolific WUS member (trikpa) so send him a PM - great quality and reasonably priced.
> 
> Check out this thread:
> 
> Clover Straps


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Matt_wool83




----------



## Preston

Sniff sniff, man oh man do I miss my Pogue! Why I ever sold it???

Peace? 
Preston


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Preston

James A said:


> Regards,


Neat! Is that a date pointer?

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## James A

Hi Preston,

Alarm set.

Regards,


----------



## James A

Preston said:


> Sniff sniff, man oh man do I miss my Pogue! Why I ever sold it???
> 
> Peace?
> Preston


I know, mine is at my watchmaker. Been there for a while now and has been giving him conniptions. :-d But we are in the home stretch. Will post once its back on my wrist.

Regards,


----------



## Preston

James A said:


> Hi Preston,
> 
> Alarm set.
> 
> Regards,


Cool, is that a 0 size because it looks small?

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston

James A said:


> I know, mine is at my watchmaker. Been there for a while now and has been giving him conniptions. :-d But we are in the home stretch. Will post once its back on my wrist.
> 
> Regards,


Did he shed any light on what the problem is?

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## James A

Hi Preston,

The Eterna is about 5 cm. The Pogue had a few probs. Old sticky movement. Pushers not working , not resetting back to 12, date day wheel issues, and a few other probs. Seiko despite coming from a country that honours history don't carry older parts or seem to care much about their old pieces. They are a lot of watch, but almost there.

Regards,

Regards,


----------



## Preston

James A said:


> Hi Preston,
> 
> The Eterna is about 5 cm. The Pogue had a few probs. Old sticky movement. Pushers not working , not resetting back to 12, date day wheel issues, and a few other probs. Seiko despite coming from a country that honours history don't carry older parts or seem to care much about their old pieces. They are a lot of watch, but almost there.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Regards,


Yes they are a lot of watch. Good luck on its soon return! 

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## german

Can't get enough wearing DENT LONDON from 1880-s.
I made new display wristwatch case for it about 3 months ago and can't stop wear such a beauty =)


----------



## Preston

german said:


> Can't get enough wearing DENT LONDON from 1880-s.
> I made new display wristwatch case for it about 3 months ago and can't stop wear such a beauty =)


Indeed a beautiful thing! Please may we see your display? 

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## SpecialK47150

german said:


> Can't get enough wearing DENT LONDON from 1880-s.
> I made new display wristwatch case for it about 3 months ago and can't stop wear such a beauty =)


So if I'm understanding you correctly, this was a pocket watch that you made a wrist watch case for?

If so, would you be willing to make another on consignment?


----------



## Tomcat1960

Arctos Automatic 'Dialling disc', cal. PUW 1561

:-D

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## bobbee

Wicked watch TC!


----------



## bobbee

Currently my longest owned watch, 1970 Omega Geneve with the manual cal. 601.


----------



## WatchFred

Jardur Bezelmeter; produced between 1937 and 1940; R71.


----------



## bobbee

WatchFred said:


> Jardur Bezelmeter; produced between 1937 and 1940; R71.


You appear to have a few "lookers" Fred!
Sorry I have no ads for Jardur. :-(


----------



## Preston

bobbee said:


> You appear to have a few "lookers" Fred!
> Sorry I have no ads for Jardur. :-(


That was a cool film!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## bobbee

..And now have found a vintage Jardur Brochure!


----------



## Preston

I'm going to carry today.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## WatchFred

bobbee said:


> You appear to have a few "lookers" Fred!
> Sorry I have no ads for Jardur. :-(
> 
> Edit- But I do have these.
> Robert De Niro wearing the Jardur Bezelmeter 960 in the 1998 film _"Ronin"._


cool film indeed.
and a black Bezelmeter


----------



## bobbee

WatchFred said:


> cool film indeed.
> and a black Bezelmeter


_*"GASP!!"*_|>

That is pure filth!

"_Ronin"_ was a brilliant film, with the best car chase ever.


----------



## Giotime

Feeling lean and hungry - go with the Thin-o-matic
giotime


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Matt_wool83

Preston said:


> Sniff sniff, man oh man do I miss my Pogue! Why I ever sold it???
> 
> Peace?
> Preston


Why indeed Preston!? This watch has a sentimental story behind it so I'll never get rid.


----------



## ImitationOfLife

New arrival.



...but it needs a new strap.


----------



## busmatt

The Frankland's vital pulse turned up today:-!








I'll post some better pic's and movement shots tomorrow.

Matt


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Blimey - that's almost psychedelic!! Are you sure that's the original dial colour?!

Not really the thing for me - but I'm sure my daughters would both love it.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## howards4th

Helbros Today.


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## anzac1957

The one on the left...










Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

Toronto_Time said:


>


Uuh ... is that dial genuine? Or did it go through India at some point? 

Best, Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

The Vital Pulse again for me









£10 well spent:-!

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

Ric Capucho said:


>


As always - nice to behold, Ric!

I went with my Rectory today, in order to celebrate the first dry day this week:


















Chronograph 'Rectory', cal. Angelus 215

'Rectory' was an Angelus sub-brand.

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

New strap









Matt


----------



## Preston

Wearing the Bulova to start the day.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## howards4th

busmatt said:


> New strap
> 
> View attachment 1628416
> 
> 
> Matt


I love a good twist-o-flex like you had, but I have to say the new band you put on really makes this watch POP! Very nice Matt.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## howards4th

Preston said:


> Wearing the Bulova to start the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Speaking of stretch bands, is that a Twist-o-Flex Preston? I have been looking for this style like you have here. Really looks sharp with your Bulova.

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## Preston

howards4th said:


> Speaking of stretch bands, is that a Twist-o-Flex Preston? I have been looking for this style like you have here. Really looks sharp with your Bulova.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Chris


It's a Spiedel piece. I thought it would be a good combo with the Bull, has a futuristic vibe like the watch case had.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## bobbee

Glad you like Bullys on Twist-o-flex...


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## howards4th

bobbee said:


> Glad you like Bullys on Twist-o-flex...
> 
> View attachment 1628547
> View attachment 1628548


I'm diggin' this "hip" slang for Bulova: "Bulls" "Bullys" It's far-out!

Peace,
Chris


----------



## bobbee

howards4th said:


> I'm diggin' this "hip" slang for Bulova: "Bulls" "Bullys" It's far-out!
> 
> Peace,
> Chris


Pip-pip old bean, bully for you squire!


----------



## bobbee

Tomcat1960 said:


> As always - nice to behold, Ric!
> 
> I went with my Rectory today, in order to celebrate the first dry day this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chronograph 'Rectory', cal. Angelus 215
> 
> 'Rectory' was an Angelus sub-brand.
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


This watch looks good enough to eat!

In fact...


----------



## Preston

howards4th said:


> I'm diggin' this "hip" slang for Bulova: "Bulls" "Bullys" It's far-out!
> 
> Peace,
> Chris


;-)

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Preston

Swap out to the Voyager










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## ImitationOfLife

I can't get enough of this one. It helps that it's stupidly accurate, too.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1962 vintage Strela 3017.

Ric


----------



## laikrodukas

I am in the club now

















Hey look a Kohinoor is also here


----------



## Tomcat1960

ImitationOfLife said:


> I can't get enough of this one. It helps that it's stupidly accurate, too.


It better is - after all, it's an Officially Certified Chronometer. ;-) Nice one :-!

I'm again going for gold today (even though it's only gold-plated):









Mikado Chronograph, cal. TDB 1369

Rare. By any standards.










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## nick10

My Polerouter in new clothes:


----------



## Literustyfan

Just finished putting this one all back together a couple of days ago so I'll be rock'n it for Thursday!

WWI Waltham Trench Watch, Philadelphia "silverode" case with an offset crown, original factory crown, enamel RED 12 dial, leather Kitchener Strap.

19 JEWEL RIVERSIDE MAXIMUS movement ! ! !

Only 200 of these movements were ever made ! ! !

This is number 50 of the 200.

Size 0s, solid gold train, solid gold raised jewel chatons, solid gold balance wheel screws with a real diamond cap jewel on the regulator.


----------



## Skitalets

My second vintage watch arrived, a gold Longines Advocate.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Literustyfan: Wow, what a beautiful movement, what a beautiful watch! *clap*clap*clap*

Very impressed,
Tomcat


----------



## Preston

Literustyfan said:


> Just finished putting this one all back together a couple of days ago so I'll be rock'n it for Thursday!
> 
> WWI Waltham Trench Watch, Philadelphia "silverode" case with an offset crown, original factory crown, enamel RED 12 dial, leather Kitchener Strap.
> 
> 19 JEWEL RIVERSIDE MAXIMUS movement ! ! !
> 
> Only 200 of these movements were ever made ! ! !
> 
> This is number 50 of the 200.
> 
> Size 0s, solid gold train, solid gold raised jewel chatons, solid gold balance wheel screws with a real diamond cap jewel on the regulator.


I...am....jealous. Wow!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Literustyfan

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Literustyfan: Wow, what a beautiful movement, what a beautiful watch! *clap*clap*clap*
> 
> Very impressed,
> Tomcat


This movement was an absolute pleasure to work on!

This one was easy to work on when compared to the Elgin size 0s with 19 jewels.

The Elgin has a jeweled motor barrel with three screws that hold down the Ratchet Wheel and the Elgin takes a special mainspring that was a pain in the butt to get properly seated.

This 19 jewel Riverside Maximus uses a common model 1900 mainspring that only took me about 5 minutes to replace.

Most of the extraordinary detail on this Maximus will never be seen by anybody other than a watchmaker, much of the exquisite detail is hidden underneath the bridges.

Elgin made 4000 of these movements with 19 jewels.

Waltham only made 200 with 19 jewels!


----------



## Preston

I'm starting my day wIth the Cadman but to celebrate Literustyfan's success I'll be swapping to this when l hit the road 



















Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Literustyfan

Here are the Elgin and Waltham 19 jewel size 0s movement side by side for comparison.

These were both the absolute BEST size 0s movements form both companies.


----------



## dandsoo

Ive started the day with this


then swithed to this:


----------



## Surfrider

WatchFred said:


> Wittnauer for me - aren't those hands lovely ?


Yep. I like stick hands.


----------



## Surfrider

I posted over on the Public Forum, so I apologize for the repeat; but, I can finally post in the _Vintage & Pocket watches_ forum with one of my own. For those of you I don't know yet, hi, I'm Surfrider 

And here's my first vintage watch ever, fresh from a full-service as of yesterday. I'm loving it!









And a shot of the pretty movement with a neat eccentric precision regulator


----------



## Surfrider

Tomcat1960 said:


> Thank you very much, Matt, and thank you all for the many "Likes" the Clipper Alldate's got.
> 
> I've switched back to the Sea Wolf today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Cool watch, man


----------



## Surfrider

Henry Krinkle said:


> Manhattan Mk I:
> 
> 20090101_06 by hankblanc, on Flickr


That's the coolest Rado I've seen. Love those applied indices and fat stick hands.


----------



## Surfrider

busmatt said:


> My _KISS _watch today
> 
> View attachment 1620043
> 
> Keep it super simple
> 
> Matt


Also:

Keep it super sweet

and

Keep it super stylish

and

Keep it Swiss, son


----------



## Tomcat1960

Surfrider said:


> Cool watch, man


Thanks a lot for the compliment which I'd like to promptly return: that Revue is a stunner! I wonder what the precision regulator was meant for - is it a chronometer-graded watch?

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Surfrider

Literustyfan said:


> Just finished putting this one all back together a couple of days ago so I'll be rock'n it for Thursday!
> 
> WWI Waltham Trench Watch, Philadelphia "silverode" case with an offset crown, original factory crown, enamel RED 12 dial, leather Kitchener Strap.
> 
> 19 JEWEL RIVERSIDE MAXIMUS movement ! ! !
> 
> Only 200 of these movements were ever made ! ! !
> 
> This is number 50 of the 200.
> 
> Size 0s, solid gold train, solid gold raised jewel chatons, solid gold balance wheel screws with a real diamond cap jewel on the regulator.


Duuuuude! That's cool. And that's a perfect strap for it. Well done, good sir.


----------



## Surfrider

Jonpod said:


> I like to go vintage for the wife...


I wonder how she'd feel about being called "vintage"? I mean, shoot, if she's old don't tell her so!


----------



## Surfrider

Tomcat1960 said:


> Thanks a lot for the compliment which I'd like to promptly return: that Revue is a stunner! I wonder what the precision regulator was meant for - is it a chronometer-graded watch?
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Thanks a lot! I should clarify that I was the one to use the word "precision" and haven't found it referred to as such anywhere else. I assumed because it is fairly elaborate and because it kind of reminds me of an odd version of a swan neck regulator, which I believe are supposed to be extra precise, that it was okay to use the word "precision".

I don't think it's chronometer-graded, but not sure. The seller told me the movement was pretty high-grade, but again, not totally sure. However, after regulation in dial-up position, the watchmaker told me it kept within 2 sec/day. It loses some amplitude in pendent position, so overall, it'll likely average anywhere from 8 seconds to 20/day but I haven't had a chance to check it yet. The balance staff is the likely culprit, but although he didn't observe any aberration, with his advice I decided to make do with it as-is and not try to replace it. If it bugs me, I might look more into that, but so far, it seems to be pretty darn accurate and running strong.

I do like the separate cocks for the 3rd, 4th, and escape wheels (I think that's what they're called). If nothing else, it looks pretty fancy 

I'd love any input from anyone on this watch. The info online is fairly limited. This is what I've found so far:

• Wittnauer used Revue movements sometimes, including the Wittnauer 81

• In 1961, MSR Holdings brought together the brands Revue, Vulcain, Marvin, Buser, and Phoenix under one umbrella

• They were nice mid-level luxury watches that were reasonably-priced, with good, solid movements

And based on everything I've seen, I mildly certain it's from 1950 - 1955 and my guess was 1950. I'm definitely not sure, though.


----------



## LoveSexAndDrugs

German piece for me tonight:


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## kazrich

*Not really wearing this tonight ----*

Just listening to it's lovely and very musical Excelsior Park movement singing to me.


----------



## anzac1957

*Re: Not really wearing this tonight ----*

Longines Conquest auto from 1956....



















Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

A day for the Sea Star:










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Preston

Starting with the Gruen on nos Kreisler two piece bracelet.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Henry Krinkle

It's a miserable grey day here and that often brings out this one:

aP1010395 by hankblanc, on Flickr

aP1010387 by hankblanc, on Flickr

I love this watch. It makes me think Rado once had a sense of humour. They took a chronometer movement and put it in a steel watch with a silver dial, silver hands and chapter ring and then put a faceted sapphire crystal on top.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## howards4th

I couldn't pass up this beauty: She has some battle scars around the edges but the dial is very nice, I like the textured face, almost looks like cloth stretched over it, if you know what I mean. 
So far keeping spot on time.















I wasn't my intention to collect so many Helbors, they just seem to be talking to me lately.

Have a good weekend everyone!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## busmatt

c:1918 Omega









Matt


----------



## sempervivens

NOS Zenith automatic 28800 (cal 2562 PC) ca. 1971


----------



## Matt_wool83

First day on the wrist.


----------



## howards4th

Surfrider said:


> I posted over on the Public Forum, so I apologize for the repeat; but, I can finally post in the _Vintage & Pocket watches_ forum with one of my own. For those of you I don't know yet, hi, I'm Surfrider
> 
> And here's my first vintage watch ever, fresh from a full-service as of yesterday. I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 1629724
> 
> 
> And a shot of the pretty movement with a neat eccentric precision regulator
> 
> View attachment 1629731


Welcome aboard Surfrider! 
I think you will agree that once you get a taste of vintage you'll come back for more. And what better place to share your finds than here: The BEST Vintage & Pocket Watch forum out there.
Congrats on a real nice vintage watch, very sharp!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Preston

Matt_wool83 said:


> First day on the wrist.


Awesome! I'm thinking yacht timer?

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Matt_wool83

Cheers! It has an inbuilt depth meter


----------



## Rob Roberts




----------



## Surfrider

Matt_wool83 said:


> First day on the wrist.


Congrats! It looks freakin' sweet, too!


----------



## Surfrider

howards4th said:


> Welcome aboard Surfrider!
> I think you will agree that once you get a taste of vintage you'll come back for more. And what better place to share your finds than here: The BEST Vintage & Pocket Watch forum out there.
> Congrats on a real nice vintage watch, very sharp!
> 
> Regards,
> Chris


Thanks so much for the warm welcome and kind words! I've been pretty distracted and looking down at it every few minutes at work all day. I'm definitely beginning to understand the allure a little better. Uh oh, wallet...


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## anzac1957

Started the day with the Roamer 352....



















Then back to the Longines...










Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

Matt_wool83 said:


> First day on the wrist.


Geeez - what IS that? Cool, colorful - plain lovely!

Not exactly new to my collection, but finally fit for wearing:



























Roberta Automatic, cal. AS 1903

Thanks to Emre's generous donation of a junker with an AS 1903 with an intact cannon pinion my watchmaker could fix the issue with the broken one in my Roberta. Lovely 1970's girl adorned with lapis markers - I had to have it!

Thank you, Emre!

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Matt_wool83

Tomcat1960 said:


> Geeez - what IS that? Cool, colorful - plain lovely!
> 
> Not exactly new to my collection, but finally fit for wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roberta Automatic, cal. AS 1903
> 
> Thanks to Emre's generous donation of a junker with an AS 1903 with an intact cannon pinion my watchmaker could fix the issue with the broken one in my Roberta. Lovely 1970's girl adorned with lapis markers - I had to have it!
> 
> Thank you, Emre!
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Cheers Tomcat. Is a Rotary Aquadive Time-Depth Model 50 (ESA9154 Dynatron). Its unfortunately missing its second hand - hopefully I'll find a replacement one day.

Keep up the good work with your vintage collection - very inspiring.


----------



## Preston

anzac1957 said:


> Started the day with the Roamer 352....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then back to the Longines...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Far out font!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston

Going with the ole Carlex, another crazy accurate number after it's spa treatment. Bezel is my design until I find the proper dive one for it so for now I'm calling it a pilot watch.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## dandsoo

Freshly arrived this morning


----------



## Henry Krinkle

ImitationOfLife said:


> I can't get enough of this one. It helps that it's stupidly accurate, too.


I can't see it.


----------



## ImitationOfLife

Henry Krinkle said:


> I can't see it.


Fixed.


----------



## Matt_wool83

Working from home with the AD


----------



## Sdasurrey

Pontiac Malliot arc en Ciel 50s Chrono - I haven't been posting this week because unfortunately I tried playing 'STUPID human tricks' - like pouring boiling water by accident on my hand... It's not a very good idea to say the least.. Cheers, SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Surfrider said:


> That's the coolest Rado I've seen. Love those applied indices and fat stick hands.


Thanks. The Manhattan is one of my favourite traditional cased Rados. I have a version in gold plate as well as two more in steel. My wife also has two or three of the mid-size version and two tiny little hand wind minis.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

ImitationOfLife said:


> Fixed.


That is a pretty Constellation.


----------



## jspollmann

1956 Eterna-Matic Centenaire for today. A bit dirty dial so still looking for a solution on how to clean this (any suggestions welcome!).


----------



## Charon

1950s (?) Giroxa with an Eta 2452.


----------



## Preston

Charon said:


> 1950s (?) Giroxa with an Eta 2452.


You know... of the gazillions of watch bracelets I've encountered over the years I've yet to find a nice beads of rice type like yours.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Preston

Swap out! Trying an interesting strap on the Goldfeather.










Hmmmm it appears the crystal needs a polishing.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Charon

Preston said:


> You know... of the gazillions of watch bracelets I've encountered over the years I've yet to find a nice beads of rice type like yours.
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


I got this one and 80% of another very reasonably priced in a lot from Israel.


----------



## Preston

Charon said:


> I got this one and 80% of another very reasonably priced in a lot from Israel.


Congrats to you. One day I'll find mine and this will be the watch that will get it 










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Rob Roberts




----------



## anzac1957

Rescued Longines to start the day...










following by the 156 Longines Conquest...










Cheers


----------



## busmatt

Stunning, stylish, elegant, in fact the superlatives to describe this watch could be never ending.








c:1949/50 Dennison cased Omega

Matt


----------



## Helioshiye

New Berney today.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Helioshiye said:


> New Berney today.


Trr-rrr-embling with anticip ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ation ;-) (In order to see what it looks like go here. :-D)

For me the trusty Sea Wolf:










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Apollonaught

Wearing the "TiTan" today.(running the fhf 70 movement,ca 1958)


----------



## Apollonaught

Tomcat1960 said:


> Trr-rrr-embling with anticip ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ation ;-) (In order to see what it looks like go here. :-D)
> 
> For me the trusty Sea Wolf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


That`s a "KILLER" dial layout Tc.


----------



## Preston

Bully on cuff to get the day rolling.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## bobbee

Preston said:


> Bully on cuff to get the day rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


That's a fairly rare example of the Seabee, Preston. Nice "nick" too!
Bob.


----------



## Preston

bobbee said:


> That's a fairly rare example of the Seabee, Preston. Nice "nick" too!
> Bob.


I know, I was doing some research last week on it abd found out the same. Also come to learn that's quite desirable for the collector. I also found out about another of my Bulovas that it was of the same era and military theme they had going. This one aimed towards the navy types where the other was strictly aimed straight at the Generals of that era. Neat findings.

Sometimes the research discoveries can be just as thrilling as the watch find.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## bobbee

Polished all the scratches out on the crystal, gave the works a tickling too.
My £2.50 car boot find looking good on a matching band. Good size too at 38 mm.
Bob.


----------



## okidoc01

Raketa world timer


----------



## okidoc01

Raketa world timer


----------



## busmatt

Switched to this little guy,








1937 Vertex AllProof given in Friendship 








Matt


----------



## howards4th

I was thinking the same thing.



Preston said:


> You know... of the gazillions of watch bracelets I've encountered over the years I've yet to find a nice beads of rice type like yours.
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Preston

Toronto_Time said:


>


A very stylish presentation, well done!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Charon

Today's find for 1 whole dollar is what I believe to be a 1960 Mido Ocean Star Powerwind with the original crown and bracelet .
After a little polish I think it looks fairly presentable. I have no idea what the movement is as it opens through the crystal and I don't feel like it at the moment.Over the past few hours it has kept perfect time.
Oh and sorry about the bracelet Preston .


----------



## Preston

Charon said:


> Today's find for 1 whole dollar is what I believe to be a 1960 Mido Ocean Star Powerwind with the original crown and bracelet .
> After a little polish I think it looks fairly presentable. I have no idea what the movement is as it opens through the crystal and I don't feel like it at the moment.Over the past few hours it has kept perfect time.
> Oh and sorry about the bracelet Preston .


Nice find and a great match.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston

Charon said:


> Today's find for 1 whole dollar is what I believe to be a 1960 Mido Ocean Star Powerwind with the original crown and bracelet .
> After a little polish I think it looks fairly presentable. I have no idea what the movement is as it opens through the crystal and I don't feel like it at the moment.Over the past few hours it has kept perfect time.
> Oh and sorry about the bracelet Preston .


Do I see lume dots and indices on the inner beauty ring of that piece? If so that's a nice and elegant effort by the Mido folks.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Charon

Preston said:


> Do I see lume dots and indices on the inner beauty ring of that piece? If so that's a nice and elegant effort by the Mido folks.
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Yes, there are indices as well as what appears to be lume dots (though there is no lume on the hands). I also think it's an elegant watch.


----------



## SpecialK47150

Benrus Sea Lord.


----------



## Preston

Swap out! Yeah I know...stop already with the strap swapping. Sometimes it takes me forever to settle on a strap or bracelet for a specific watch. I like this combo, hopefully the pic effect doesn't take away from the look too much.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## anzac1957

Rescued Longines to start the day...










followed by this Roamer 801..










Cheers


----------



## Preston

Starting with the Bully on cuff.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Giotime

King Seiko ... best ever garage sale find
giotime


----------



## Preston

Giotime said:


> King Seiko ... best ever garage sale find
> giotime
> View attachment 1633855


Rolex....eat your heart out!

Awesome watch!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## bubba48




----------



## laikrodukas

What the hell  Was it hidden in some vacuum for all these years?


----------



## WatchFred

Movie Monday; Raquel Welch & Co-Pilot 765CP in 1967; WatchFred not nearly as pretty in 2014.


----------



## Surfrider

bobbee said:


> Polished all the scratches out on the crystal, gave the works a tickling too.
> My £2.50 car boot find looking good on a matching band. Good size too at 38 mm.
> Bob.
> 
> View attachment 1632824


"Made in USSR" at the bottom. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Toronto_Time

The R rated version of this shot can be found on my Instagram


----------



## bobbee

Surfrider said:


> "Made in USSR" at the bottom. That's pretty cool.


Thanks Surfrider.
Todays and all this week (at least!) is the Commander, courtesy of the gentleman.
Thanks Scott.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

This watch doesn't just stretch the bounds of good taste, it proudly bursts through that barrier, raises it's arms in victory and yells "Hey! You! Look! At! Me!"

There's only one thing to do with a watch like that: wear it in the same spirit. I am loudly sporting this circa 1982 two-tone Diastar 62 today.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ bobbee: Beautiful!

@ Henry Krinkle: ... erm ... WOW!

I'm wearing the shiny Edox Acapulco today:










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## JP71624




----------



## Surfrider

busmatt said:


> Switched to this little guy,
> 
> View attachment 1632852
> 
> 1937 Vertex AllProof given in Friendship
> 
> Matt


Hey, I'm sure you and a lot of other people already know this, but I just found out that Revue (such as the one I just got) were the ones who made Vertex or at least those two brands were under the same parent company. I hadn't ever seen one until now. Pretty cool.


----------



## busmatt

bobbee said:


> Thanks Surfrider.
> Todays and all this week (at least!) is the Commander, courtesy of the gentleman.
> Thanks Scott.
> 
> View attachment 1634009


Just received my gift watch from Scott,








Smiths Astral Black dial (now a lovely grey colour)

Thanks to the true Gent, Scott

Matt


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Henry Krinkle: ... erm ... WOW!
> Best,
> Tomcat


Thanks!;-)

Not only is it in spectatcular shape, it is wickedly accurate. It is well within COSC standards without having been serviced.


----------



## laikrodukas

Chill evening with respirator x


----------



## scottjc

Newly arrived Rado McKinley.








Sent from my Nokia Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk


----------



## howards4th




----------



## Tomcat1960

Not new, but I like it a lot for its Rado-ish looks:













































Seiko 5 'Actus', ref. 6106-5470, cal. 6106B

There's even a nightshot :-D:










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## laikrodukas

Wrist vampire


----------



## anzac1957

Cyma NavyStar...










Cheers


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## soviet

Beijing BS-2 model watch. A 1960's vintage.


----------



## JP71624




----------



## laikrodukas

Evening swa.. WAIT A MINUTE!


----------



## Preston

Carlex on stainless.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## EDNX




----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## pilotswatch

Absolutely beautiful EDNX.


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello!

Yesterday, Cauny Swiss Royal...


----------



## anzac1957

Omega Seamaster 565 auto....










Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

pilotswatch said:


> Absolutely beautiful EDNX.


+1 |>

For me, upon request, once more the beautiful Roberta Automatic:



























Roberta Automatic, cal. AS 1903

Once again, thanks to Emre who sent me a donor movement. Here it lives on ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## scottjc

Another new arrival, Rado Balboa great.








Sent from my Nokia Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

A watch that _Screams_ the 1970's today









1973 Omega Dynamic TV dial

Matt


----------



## jackruff

Cyma - fine examples in this months thread.....


----------



## laikrodukas

busmatt said:


> A watch that _Screams_ the 1970's today
> 
> View attachment 1636348
> 
> 
> 1973 Omega Dynamic TV dial
> 
> Matt


Disco !


----------



## WatchFred

Sherpa Graph


----------



## Preston

WatchFred said:


> Sherpa Graph


Wow!!!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## 93EXCivic

busmatt said:


> Just received my gift watch from Scott,
> 
> View attachment 1634231
> 
> Smiths Astral Black dial (now a lovely grey colour)
> 
> Thanks to the true Gent, Scott
> 
> Matt


One of my favorite Smiths!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Swapped one 70's Omega for another









Matt


----------



## JP71624

1967 Bulova Sea King "K" today...


----------



## howards4th

Sharp Bully my friend! :-!

Do you like the "hip" slang I'm using? Learned it from the other Cats here on the forum that have "Bulls" :-d

Peace out,
Chris


----------



## Preston

Took the Bull out for lunch on the cuff.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Preston

Swap out to the Solar "U" whatever the U means??










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Preston

Late evening swap out. No go on the trade offer for this old girl so back on the wrist it goes, dug out a pretty nice scissor expansion which are my favorite types.....I think it's a great combo.

Jean Richard, an under brand by Girard Perregaux with the historic Felsa 690 bidynator.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Preston: that 'Solar' and that 'Jean Richard' look very similar, almost like sisters. Happy coincidence or skilled purchasing? 

Unlike most of today's 'tool' watches, this Precimax Super Compressor diver clearly shows that "Heavy Duty" doesn't _have_ to mean "ugly":




































Precimax Aquamax Safety, ref. 8891, cal. ETA 2782

Needless to say that it runs perfectly well within Chronometer limits ;-)

And, yes, this was meant to be a serious divers' watch:










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Preston

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Preston: that 'Solar' and that 'Jean Richard' look very similar, almost like sisters. Happy coincidence or skilled purchasing?
> 
> Unlike most of today's 'tool' watches, this Precimax Super Compressor diver clearly shows that "Heavy Duty" doesn't _have_ to mean "ugly":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precimax Aquamax Safety, ref. 8891, cal. ETA 2782
> 
> Needless to say that it runs perfectly well within Chronometer limits ;-)
> 
> And, yes, this was meant to be a serious divers' watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Noticed that tonight, the dials and hands are very similar.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## EDNX

Still wearing my '48 Hanhart Flyback


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## howards4th

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Preston: that 'Solar' and that 'Jean Richard' look very similar, almost like sisters. Happy coincidence or skilled purchasing?
> 
> Unlike most of today's 'tool' watches, this Precimax Super Compressor diver clearly shows that "Heavy Duty" doesn't _have_ to mean "ugly":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precimax Aquamax Safety, ref. 8891, cal. ETA 2782
> 
> Needless to say that it runs perfectly well within Chronometer limits ;-)
> 
> And, yes, this was meant to be a serious divers' watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Very sharp Tomcat,
It doesn't look it from the pictures but, it's a good size watch I take it? Do I read correctly the lugs are 22mm??

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Mid-seventies Tungsten and sapphire, a favourite era and construction for me:

aP1010417 by hankblanc, on Flickr

aP1010430 by hankblanc,


----------



## WatchFred

1969 Top Time ref. 824


----------



## Henry Krinkle

WatchFred said:


> Sherpa Graph


Wonderful.


----------



## dandsoo

Some change in style


Tudor


----------



## cjperry

My september is very mid-century.








1958 Longines Silver Arrow(untouched dial)








1961 Rolex ref 1500


----------



## Paleotime

I've been busy on the bench...so I have some new ones to show. Today - my 1926 Bulova in Green goldfill (I hope the color shows)...


----------



## Tomcat1960

howards4th said:


> Very sharp Tomcat,
> It doesn't look it from the pictures but, it's a good size watch I take it? Do I read correctly the lugs are 22mm??
> 
> Regards,
> Chris


Thanks, Chris! Yes, a very substantial watch, indeed. In fact, it dwarfs most of my other watches, including the Sea Wolf:










The lugs are 22 mm, if I remember correctly. I'd bought the leather strap actually for another watch but it arrived the same day when I received this one on an incredibly nasty plastic-velvet-leather-contraption I couldn't possibly leave it with. So this one went to the watch. I always intended to replace it but haven't gotten round to actually doing it yet - will try a mesh, maybe.

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

One Connie off, One Connie on








It's a re-dial but a darn good one and the original was so far gone it was un-recoverable and it now looks great on the wrist.

Matt


----------



## James A

Felco Friday.



Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Preston

James A said:


> Felco Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone.


Kermit would be proud ;-)

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## bobbee

Paleotime said:


> I've been busy on the bench...so I have some new ones to show. Today - my 1926 Bulova in Green goldfill (I hope the color shows)...
> 
> View attachment 1637784


Sweet Prez, my man. Not many about in the g/g fill.


----------



## Paleotime

> Sweet Prez, my man. Not many about in the g/g fill.


Thanks...Not many recognize it. You are right it is a tough find in g/g - and generally over my budget...but everybody must have been asleep on this one because I didn't even come close to my maximum bid. It is good to get lucky.


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> Sharp Bully my friend! :-!
> 
> Do you like the "hip" slang I'm using? Learned it from the other Cats here on the forum that have "Bulls" :-d
> 
> Peace out,
> Chris


Haha thanks, Chris!

I was like...I'm not even wearing a bullhead watch...what's he talking about?!?


----------



## JP71624

Paleotime said:


> Thanks...Not many recognize it. You are right it is a tough find in g/g - and generally over my budget...but everybody must have been asleep on this one because I didn't even come close to my maximum bid. It is good to get lucky.


I agree....great looking piece. Maybe I need to add some more Presidents to my cabinet...


----------



## Preston

Another gold rush victim.

Filthy dial Curvex, blowing the cobwebs out of it.

What do you get when you put a Curvex movement & dial in a Bulova case??

Wait for it.....

Why you get a Bullvex of course....ba da bump ;-)



















Peace, 
Preston


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> Haha thanks, Chris!
> 
> I was like...I'm not even wearing a bullhead watch...what's he talking about?!?


It was new to me as well Jared,
Everyone with Bulovas was saying ..."wearing my Bull today" or Nice Bully.
I'm Trying to be hip with the young crowd.:-d


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> It was new to me as well Jared,
> Everyone with Bulovas was saying ..."wearing my Bull today" or Nice Bully.
> I'm Trying to be hip with the young crowd.:-d


Haha well most would probably consider me "young" and I had no idea! 
You're doing better than me...


----------



## howards4th

With all this talk of Bulovas you would think I would switch over to one but, I'm switching over to my Late 50's "Traditon" for Friday and perhaps keep it on into the weekend.









Hope your weekend is a nice one!

Chris


----------



## Preston

howards4th said:


> With all this talk of Bulovas you would think I would switch over to one but, I'm switching over to my Late 50's "Traditon" for Friday and perhaps keep it on into the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 1638271
> 
> 
> Hope your weekend is a nice one!
> 
> Chris


Very very clean, what's driving her?

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## howards4th

Preston said:


> Very very clean, what's driving her?
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Thanks Preston,
Made for Sears Roebuck & Co., form the late 50's, Swiss A.S. 1539 engine.
A little blemish at the 3 marker, but like you said, clean. 







Added bonus was the band, you know how I love the Twist-o-flex.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Preston

howards4th said:


> Thanks Preston,
> Made for Sears and Roebuck. Form the late 50's, Swiss A.S. 1539 engine.
> A little blemish at the 3 marker, but like you said, clean.
> View attachment 1638313
> 
> Added bonus was the band, you know how I love the Twist-o-flex.
> 
> Regards,
> Chris


Nice and clean!

Like the twisties eh.

PM me your mailing addy would ya.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## anzac1957

Been wearing the Omega Seamaster today..










I have changed to the rescued Longines for the evening...










Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho

1953 vintage Smiths De Luxe.

Ric


----------



## Tomcat1960

After that heavy giant Precimax yesterday, I'll relax today with the Sea Wolf:










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## laikrodukas

Timecop retro Sky Walker back to future


















Van damme in 1994:


----------



## Henry Krinkle




----------



## Dan-W

1967 Timex...


----------



## WatchFred




----------



## Preston

Solar day today.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Giotime

A relic of my grandfather's failing eyesight
giotime


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Mike2

I hope everyone had a great week. I am not a contributor to f11 but I always enjoy reading the threads. Happy Friday!


----------



## IanCognito

Getting colder in Toronto so it's time to swap from nylon to leather.

1975 Sicura ChronoComputer


----------



## busmatt

Mike2 said:


> I hope everyone had a great week. I am not a contributor to f11 but I always enjoy reading the threads. Happy Friday!


You're a fully fledged contributor now! With those two vintage beauties. Welcome to F11.

Matt


----------



## busmatt

It's that time of year again when the evening light goes that lovely Sepia colour, it reminds me of those vintage photographs from a time long past,








Oh well at least I can wear a watch from those great days and with the miracles of technology I can make it look Sepia tone as well:-!

Matt


----------



## Mike2

Thanks for the warm welcome, Matt. I love the diversity in your Omega collection and your Revue Thommen as well. Have a great weekend.


----------



## sempervivens

Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-7002 (September 1972)


----------



## bobbee

IanCognito said:


> Getting colder in Toronto so it's time to swap from nylon to leather.
> 
> 1975 Sicura ChronoComputer


Mine says "HI!"


----------



## Matt_wool83

bobbee said:


> Mine says "HI!"


So does mine


----------



## Charon

My wonderful wife got me this one (early) for my birthday (tomorrow) :-!.
I'll be wearing it all weekend.


----------



## anzac1957

Back to the Omega...



















Cheers


----------



## Preston

These Omega pics are killing me, it's starting to get tough waiting on my top loader Seamaster to be added to the collection ;-) 

Incoming pieces are always fun to wait for :-/

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## anzac1957

Preston said:


> These Omega pics are killing me, it's starting to get tough waiting on my top loader Seamaster to be added to the collection ;-)
> 
> Incoming pieces are always fun to wait for :-/
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Thanks Preston,

I had actually gone to the watchmaker to ask him about an Omega bumper auto that he had when I spotted this one.. needless to say it called out to me like the mythical creatures that lured ships to their doom..

Cheers


----------



## Preston

anzac1957 said:


> Thanks Preston,
> 
> I had actually gone to the watchmaker to ask him about an Omega bumper auto that he had when I spotted this one.. needless to say it called out to me like the mythical creatures that lured ships to their doom..
> 
> Cheers


Do I ever know that feeling! Happened today at the pawn shop I frequent, it's a modern and beastly quartz but I just couldn't leave it behind. I'm currently timing it against my vintage manual wind chronometer to check it's accuracy ;-)

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## James A

Ulysses and the Sirens by James Draper , and yes I too feel the call of the Seamaster.



Regards,


----------



## Ric Capucho

1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## anzac1957

James A said:


> Ulysses and the Sirens by James Draper , and yes I too feel the call of the Seamaster.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Good example.. I was thinking of the story of the Lorelie rock on the Rhine River..

Loreley Info ( Lorelei ) - Information all around the Loreley (Lorelei)

Cheers


----------



## busmatt

As you all know by now the vintage Seamasters are a passion of mine and I can vouch for the fact that they are all bestowed with the voices of Sirens, it would take a man of great strength of character to resist the call once it's started singing to you, I am a victim like Tony (anzac1957) of going with the intention of buying one watch and coming home with a vintage Seamaster because I can't resist the call, Ok I'm weak and I admit it, but once you start it's hard to stop.

Matt


----------



## kazrich

Been wearing this new arrival for the last few days. Not sure if it's 50's or 60's but it's big at 38mm. without crown,
it's very comfortable and it's deadly accurate. I initially thought the dial was light gold, but I now believe that dial was
orignally cream and the foxing freckles have given it a goldish hue.


----------



## WatchFred

EP40 in an Excelsior Park branded piece. love this, I must admit.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Ecstatic !

Just copped the Eberhard I came to the auction in London to bid on ! Of all the watches I have seen and purchased - this jumps to the top of the list ! 18ct solid gold 1930s Monopusher Chrono - cheers to all - may your 'grail dreams' come true ! Scott


















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Emre

Fred,I must congratulate you for these perfect clean finds.What a beauty,may it serve you well.

Scott,is this the locking crown mono-pusher you've mentioned last week?Is it the light or the hour and minute hand colors are different? Anyways very very nice.What's with the bandage?


----------



## Sdasurrey

Emre - thanks, yes this is the one I mentioned in the other thread...I burned my hand by accident 10 days with water from a kettle - 'stupid human tricks' ....cheers ! Scott 

Edit - looking closely now I think they are slightly different Breguet hands ....so maybe not both original... Wouldn't have changed my mind about copping it ! 

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Swap - now at Waterloo wearing the Moeris black dial Chrono - also with the bandage - the Eberhard is for 'special times' ... Scott

What's the best way to hide the bank statement ??!! No more paper in the post !!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Tomcat1960

Congratulations, Scott. However ... now that you've had your grail, after what will you go in future? 

I'm currently completely unable to wear a wristwatch, after two wasps got me some five centimeters of each other on my watch-wrist:










Thus I'm going with a pocket watch today:



















The ten-jewelled cylinder movement is sufficiently accurate. It's moving two red-gilt hands (which are, I take it, not genuine to the watch) and the porcelain dial has been partially refinished. I don't care - it's a nice little beauty, wearing well on the silver Art Nouveau chain I bought for it. And it fits perfectly the "dollar-watch-pocket" of my blue jeans ;-)

Best,
Tomcat

... who still hopes he can wear wristwatches again next week ;-)


----------



## Sdasurrey

Tomcat - take care of your wrist for sure !!!!! You may be lucky - I had a bee sting on the side of my foot in Surrey in my house - went to California - went in the ocean - got an MRSA infection and spent 5 days in the hospital and 14 days on intravenous heavy duty 1950s anti biotics ! 

I'm sure you are more lucky than I was !! Anyway - the thing to do now for me is not buy a vintage watch for ...... A while and enjoy what I have collected ! Grail is a 'conditional' concept anyway that can be expanded on in the future ! Take care of your wrist ! Scott 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Paleotime

Here is another that I haven't shown here...The longest of the long Hamiltons - the Carlisle. Easily recognizable by the complete numeral below the sub-seconds register. This example c. 1938 - the corners are brassed but this model is known for that...


----------



## Preston

Bopping about in the uptown core to kill some time today with the Zvesda 










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## howards4th

Tomcat1960 said:


> Congratulations, Scott. However ... now that you've had your grail, after what will you go in future?
> 
> I'm currently completely unable to wear a wristwatch, after two wasps got me some five centimeters of each other on my watch-wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus I'm going with a pocket watch today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ten-jewelled cylinder movement is sufficiently accurate. It's moving two red-gilt hands (which are, I take it, not genuine to the watch) and the porcelain dial has been partially refinished. I don't care - it's a nice little beauty, wearing well on the silver Art Nouveau chain I bought for it. And it fits perfectly the "dollar-watch-pocket" of my blue jeans ;-)
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat
> 
> ... who still hopes he can wear wristwatches again next week ;-)


OUCH!!! Sorry Tomcat, Hope the wrist feels better soon.
Pocket watch is a fine substitute. Also, have you tried wearing a watch on your right hand ?
Might give it a go until the wrist heals.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Zilladon

That Precimax is *gorgeous*, Tomcat! Extremely droolworthy!! 

=Patti



Tomcat1960 said:


> Unlike most of today's 'tool' watches, this Precimax Super Compressor diver clearly shows that "Heavy Duty" doesn't _have_ to mean "ugly":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precimax Aquamax Safety, ref. 8891, cal. ETA 2782
> 
> Needless to say that it runs perfectly well within Chronometer limits ;-)
> 
> And, yes, this was meant to be a serious divers' watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


----------



## anzac1957

Started day with the Omega Seamaster...










Switched to the Longines Conquest for evening..










Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## busmatt

Roamer for today









Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

Sdasurrey said:


> Tomcat - take care of your wrist for sure !!!!! (...)


I will. I will, for sure. Next time I mow my lawn I'll wear long clothing and no watch. I have the feeling they went after the gleaming bracelet of the Sea Wolf :-(



Zilladon said:


> That Precimax is *gorgeous*, Tomcat! Extremely droolworthy!!


Thanks, Patti. I couldn't agree more - it looked not half as good on the auction pics so my jaw dropped to the table (literally) when I unwrapped it ;-) Definitely in the top-five!

For me, it's again a pocket watch today:










The backside is distinct from the front lid by the small dot in the middle, ...










... giving way to a circle on the front lid:









Drusus Savonette

What would you call this style? 'Closed Half Hunter'? ;-)

Other than the nameless beautiy yesterday this one looks genuine on all counts. And it's a men's watch:










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Matt_wool83

Sdasurrey said:


> Ecstatic !
> 
> Just copped the Eberhard I came to the auction in London to bid on ! Of all the watches I have seen and purchased - this jumps to the top of the list ! 18ct solid gold 1930s Monopusher Chrono - cheers to all - may your 'grail dreams' come true ! Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


Awesome score! I see you're living in greater London - you going to the Salon QP Event in November? I'm travelling down on the Saturday - if you've got any suggestions as to decent vintage watch shops please PM me.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## laikrodukas

Priest's watch


----------



## Preston

Zvesda today.



















Peace, 
Preston


----------



## James A

Mido Monday.



Regards,


----------



## Surfrider

cjperry said:


> My september is very mid-century.
> 
> View attachment 1637769
> 
> 1958 Longines Silver Arrow(untouched dial)


Very nice. Man, those lugs are something else! My first thought after admiring the lugs was "I wonder if that's a redial?" Amazing condition!


----------



## Surfrider

WatchFred said:


> EP40 in an Excelsior Park branded piece. love this, I must admit.


That's really nice! I especially like the cool font for the hours! It's in really great shape.


----------



## Surfrider

laikrodukas said:


> Priest's watch


Looks good, man. Looks like the inspiration for certain elements of Nomos' Tangente and Tangomat and the Stowa Antea.


----------



## howards4th

LOV is all ya need.








Chris


----------



## Preston

Tomcat1960 said:


> Congratulations, Scott. However ... now that you've had your grail, after what will you go in future?
> 
> I'm currently completely unable to wear a wristwatch, after two wasps got me some five centimeters of each other on my watch-wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus I'm going with a pocket watch today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ten-jewelled cylinder movement is sufficiently accurate. It's moving two red-gilt hands (which are, I take it, not genuine to the watch) and the porcelain dial has been partially refinished. I don't care - it's a nice little beauty, wearing well on the silver Art Nouveau chain I bought for it. And it fits perfectly the "dollar-watch-pocket" of my blue jeans ;-)
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat
> 
> ... who still hopes he can wear wristwatches again next week ;-)


Feeling your pain Brother!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston

howards4th said:


> LOV is all ya need.
> View attachment 1641623
> 
> 
> Chris


Groovy man, far out ;-)

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## jackruff

Finally got this project on the wrist.....Really happy with it's vintage presence...


----------



## Tomcat1960

Preston said:


> Feeling your pain Brother!


Thanks, Preston! It's already getting better. My forearm is still swollen, but it doesn't hurt so much anymore and I can make a fist without the sensation of my skin being torn apart ;-)

@ jackruff: once again a watch where I'd happily grant more than one "like"!

And I can even wear some of my wristwatches with the longest straps again:



























Lanco Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7733

I particularly like the tumblehome case on this watch, reminiscent of old battleships:










;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## jackruff

Thanks TC... And also once again a really great photo shoot of your daily while treating us to your diverse vintage selection....


----------



## Preston

Dulfi on ostrich to start my day.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Sdasurrey

jackruff said:


> Finally got this project on the wrist.....Really happy with it's vintage presence...


jackruff - welcome to the Pierce 'Club' ! Cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## howards4th

jackruff said:


> Finally got this project on the wrist.....Really happy with it's vintage presence...


It does have that vintage presence. There is something about Pierce that just stands out. Very sharp!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## howards4th

Sdasurrey said:


> jackruff - welcome to the Pierce 'Club' ! Cheers, Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


Speaking of Pierce: Another one of my favorites! Nice Scott!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## WatchFred

'64 ref. 2003


----------



## IanCognito

Ha! Fantastic, gentlemen. Would either of you be so kind as to inform me how to change the date? Seems the crown at 4 o'clock only sets the time so I'm having to keep this thing wound, otherwise i have to wind the time for days to get to the right date. Your assistance is appreciated!



bobbee said:


> Mine says "HI!"





Matt_wool83 said:


> So does mine


----------



## Matt_wool83

IanCognito said:


> Ha! Fantastic, gentlemen. Would either of you be so kind as to inform me how to change the date? Seems the crown at 4 o'clock only sets the time so I'm having to keep this thing wound, otherwise i have to wind the time for days to get to the right date. Your assistance is appreciated!


Welcome to the wonderful world of vintage mechanicals. Unfortunately the EB8806 doesn't have a quick set date so you just have to keep on winding. Try having a Sicura obsession like me - very few have quickset dates . The way I get around it is keep wearing it until you fancy a change and then wear it again when the date it stops on comes back around. It's funny you posted today - guess what's on my wrist?!


----------



## busmatt

Back to the c:1918 Omega









I just can't get enough of this at the moment, it's nearly 100 years old and crazy accurate (-15 secs per day):-!

ok some of the Gold plate has worn off but I figure on a case that was guaranteed for 20 years that's ok.

Matt


----------



## bobbee

Actually fellow Chronomonster owners, the date can be adjusted by passing "midnight" then reversing the crown until around 8-8.30 p.m. then going forwards again past midnight, this changes the date forward. Repeat until correct date is reached.
Some watches will do this (Timex is one) by going backwards until 6p.m. then forwards.
Bob.



Matt_wool83 said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of vintage mechanicals. Unfortunately the EB8806 doesn't have a quick set date so you just have to keep on winding. Try having a Sicura obsession like me - very few have quickset dates . The way I get around it is keep wearing it until you fancy a change and then wear it again when the date it stops on comes back around. It's funny you posted today - guess what's on my wrist?!


----------



## Matt_wool83

bobbee said:


> Actually fellow Chronomonster owners, the date can be adjusted by passing "midnight" then reversing the crown until around 8-8.30 p.m. then going forwards again past midnight, this changes the date forward. Repeat until correct date is reached.
> Some watches will do this (Timex is one) by going backwards until 6p.m. then forwards.
> Bob.


Good spot - all this time and I didn't realise you could do this with the 8806. I knew about it with the 8800 (with those you only have to go back as far as 9 o'clock) - turns out I wasn't going back far enough. An I call myself a Sicura enthusiast! How embarrassing!


----------



## Sdasurrey

But do you need to do this at least after 2 am ? For my modern Zenith chrono the rule is don't reset the date/time within/after 2 hours of midnight......S ...no idea how many watches this applies to... 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## bobbee

Sdasurrey said:


> But do you need to do this at least after 2 am ? For my modern Zenith chrono the rule is don't reset the date/time within/after 2 hours of midnight......S ...no idea how many watches this applies to...
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


Would this be a quickset date?
I think this only applies to quicksets, as I have never had that trouble with non-quicksets.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Not sure, don't think do - I was simply told not to reset dates within a widow around when it actually should be resetting naturally....don't think this is a quick set .. Sorry to deflect the discussion....S !


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## IanCognito

bobbee said:


> Actually fellow Chronomonster owners, the date can be adjusted by passing "midnight" then reversing the crown until around 8-8.30 p.m. then going forwards again past midnight, this changes the date forward. Repeat until correct date is reached.
> Some watches will do this (Timex is one) by going backwards until 6p.m. then forwards.
> Bob.


Outstanding!
Thank you and cheers Matt_wool83!


----------



## Matt_wool83

Sdasurrey said:


> Not sure, don't think do - I was simply told not to reset dates within a widow around when it actually should be resetting naturally....don't think this is a quick set .. Sorry to deflect the discussion....S !
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


That's a good point! The EB 8806 movement in these is technical NOT a quickset:

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&EB_8806

Think I'll continue to wind on to set the date.


----------



## bobbee

Matt_wool83 said:


> That's a good point! The EB 8806 movement in these is technical NOT a quickset:
> 
> bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: EB 8806
> 
> Think I'll continue to wind on to set the date.


Quickset is when you pull out the crown to halfway, and use that to "quickset" the date, like with most if not all modern watches.
The way I describe is the one used on most watches WITHOUT a quickset option.


----------



## Matt_wool83

bobbee said:


> Quickset is when you pull out the crown to halfway, and use that to "quickset" the date, like with most if not all modern watches.
> The way I describe is the one used on most watches WITHOUT a quickset option.


Thanks for the clarification bud.


----------



## bobbee

Matt_wool83 said:


> Thanks for the clarification bud.


De Nada.


----------



## JP71624




----------



## James A

Tuesday Trench.



Regards,


----------



## Preston

Swap out! Rado Voyager.....Tuvok approved!










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Renny

Favre Leuba with dodgy repainted dial, mechanically great though and perfect timekeeper.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

A big brute of a watch, cicra 1968. This is one giant slab of tungsten:


----------



## Tomcat1960

jackruff said:


> ... And also once again a really great photo shoot of your daily while treating us to your diverse vintage selection....


Thank you very much ... unfortunately there are normally only few photo opportunities like that one. Like today I can only present a sterile white surface :-( ...










... which, however, makes the watch stand out better ;-).


















Seiko World Time, ref. 6117-4600, cal. 6117B

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Emre

Got my first borgel from a collector friend as a gift - thanks Scott









Glasgow 1928,interesting hinged borgel case with harwood alike knurled bezel,red twelve and fixed lugs with two tone dial.Don't know yet how to access the movement - should be through the stem I guess,need to read and learn.


----------



## Preston

Nice! That ole Scott is a nice fella, congrats on your new addition!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston

Going with the Bully today.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Sdasurrey

Another 'knock around the village' chrono day - Cauny Prima on a Nato....cheers - Preston - be 'careful' - you could be next !!! Scott

EDIT - or you Chris !!! (Could be next...)










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## howards4th

Going a little bigger today:
1969 Accutron Deep Sea
I'm so used to my thin windups, this one always feels so much bigger.







It's a comfortable watch.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Paleotime

A new and unexpected gift - thanks Scott...


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Henry Krinkle said:


> A big brute of a watch, cicra 1968. This is one giant slab of tungsten:


Oops! Wrong photo. I don't actually have that Diamaster anymore. I am wearing this one, in much better shape:

P4290014 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## Preston

Sdasurrey said:


> Another 'knock around the village' chrono day - Cauny Prima on a Nato....cheers - Preston - be 'careful' - you could be next !!! Scott
> 
> EDIT - or you Chris !!! (Could be next...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


That's gorgeous! Looks similar to the Chrongraph Suisse I'll be cleaning up for a pal of mine. It was left to him by his father. Looking forward to the project!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## 93EXCivic

Vintage Olma again. I have worn this watch about half the days this month. So glad someone suggested looking at Olma.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A

Wyler Wednesday.



Regards,


----------



## Preston

Swap out to today's latest find.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## anzac1957

Wearing these two...



















Cheers


----------



## Preston

anzac1957 said:


> Wearing these two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


What a great idea for a shirt!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Anzac: is that T-shirt for real? Nice!

I'm wearing the Doctor's chronograph today :



























Oebra Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7733

That is actually a revolving bezel, meaning you have to make sure before taking someone's pulse you have set it correctly (i.e., the bezel '60' opposite the watch dial's '6'). About as meaningful as having a revolving tachymeter ring ;-) (At least, it's not moving easily ...)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Preston

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Anzac: is that T-shirt for real? Nice!
> 
> I'm wearing the Doctor's chronograph today :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oebra Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7733
> 
> That is actually a revolving bezel, meaning you have to make sure before taking someone's pulse you have set it correctly (i.e., the bezel '60' opposite the watch dial's '6'). About as meaningful as having a revolving tachymeter ring ;-) (At least, it's not moving easily ...)
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Digging that tropic strap, does it have Swiss molded into it somewhere? I've been on the hunt for a couple of vintage tropics but they're so darn expensive for what they are.... $100+ c'mon now. Sweet watch as well! Wear it in good health!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## anzac1957

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Anzac: is that T-shirt for real? Nice!
> 
> I'm wearing the Doctor's chronograph today :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oebra Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7733
> 
> That is actually a revolving bezel, meaning you have to make sure before taking someone's pulse you have set it correctly (i.e., the bezel '60' opposite the watch dial's '6'). About as meaningful as having a revolving tachymeter ring ;-) (At least, it's not moving easily ...)
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Yep, it sure is.. we have a local place that prints Tshirts from your own photos.. Design T Shirts New Zealand, design your own custom shirt NZ

Love that chronograph..

Cheers


----------



## busmatt

Inspired by Scott,








Eberhard for today

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

Preston said:


> Digging that tropic strap, does it have Swiss molded into it somewhere? I've been on the hunt for a couple of vintage tropics but they're so darn expensive for what they are.... $100+ c'mon now. Sweet watch as well! Wear it in good health!





anzac1957 said:


> (...)Love that chronograph..


Thanks, guys!

@ Preston: no, it's not a 'period' strap. Honestly, I feel unable to shell out three-digit figures for a NOS tropic (which I find crazy anyway) - after all, a rubber strap, most likely brittle after 30+ years and prone to breaking, having lost all elasticity/flexibility it ever had. I'm not a great friend of Tropics (or any rubber straps) anyway, having lost more than one watch to one snapping, usually along the holes. I bought this watch on its modern tropic-remake - works for me but will be replaced the same instant I notice cracks in it.

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Helioshiye

Today Buren SLENDER


----------



## bobbee

Tomcat1960 said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> @ Preston: no, it's not a 'period' strap. Honestly, I feel unable to shell out three-digit figures for a NOS tropic (which I find crazy anyway) - after all, a rubber strap, most likely brittle after 30+ years and prone to breaking, having lost all elasticity/flexibility it ever had. I'm not a great friend of Tropics (or any rubber straps) anyway, having lost more than one watch to one snapping, usually along the holes. I bought this watch on its modern tropic-remake - works for me but will be replaced the same instant I notice cracks in it.
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


The vented 20mm. Tropic 2000 on my Sicura is vintage, it was fitted to a 1960's desk diver's watch off the 'bay, I got it just for the strap, hoping no-one else spotted it and pumped up the price.
No-one did... and it is in perfect condition, just a little "crimped" after being on a watch with 19mm. lugs


----------



## Helioshiye

Today , start Buren slender


----------



## LoveSexAndDrugs

Rotary AS 2066 ( waiting for a new strap and for the date to be fixed)


----------



## James A

Timex Thursday.



Regards,


----------



## Preston

Elgininating for the Girard Perregaux movement casing project for tonight.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Zilladon

Elgin for Thursday

=Patti


----------



## Tomcat1960

I felt somehow ... bee-like ... today so had to wear a hexagon chronograph ;-):



























Concordia Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7765

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## pilotswatch

Seem to be coming back to this one often..


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## WatchFred

Unitime 1-260, 1956


----------



## dandsoo

New arrival


----------



## busmatt

Going modern today:-d








c:1973 Omega Seamaster

Matt


----------



## howards4th

Believe it or not, this is my first Elgin wristwatch, arrived yesterday. I've always been on the lookout for one but could never find the "right one".
Fished this one out of the bay. Some blemishes around the 12, 1 and 2 marks, other than that she is very clean. Over the last 24 hours, so far (knock wood) keeping perfect time.,
When I get the correct case opener for it I'll post more info. and pics.
























I love it when watches are signed on the stem.

Chris


----------



## James A

Zilladon said:


> Elgin for Thursday
> 
> =Patti
> 
> View attachment 1645736


What a beauty. Do you know if it has the 607 bumper movement within?

Regards,


----------



## James A

Felco Friday. Have a good one everybody.



Regards,


----------



## Preston

Curvex!










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston

howards4th said:


> Believe it or not, this is my first Elgin wristwatch, arrived yesterday. I've always been on the lookout for one but could never find the "right one".
> Fished this one out of the bay. Some blemishes around the 12, 1 and 2 marks, other than that she is very clean. Over the last 24 hours, so far (knock wood) keeping perfect time.,
> When I get the correct case opener for it I'll post more info. and pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when watches are signed on the stem.
> 
> Chris


And a classic design at that! Nice get!

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Preston

Yes I know,.... don't do that Preston! Hey I was curious ;-)










On the original expansion I found it with.




























Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Zilladon

Thanks James - I'm not knowledgable enough to answer your question; sorry - I guess it will have to remain one of life's mysteries ;-)

=Patti



James A said:


> What a beauty. Do you know if it has the 607 bumper movement within?
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Zilladon

Elgin again for Friday

=Patti


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Sdasurrey

Finally wearing my 'new to me' 30s (?) Gold Eberhard Monopusher to a meeting - on the way at my Surrey train station - cheers to all !

PS wearing a glove now on my 'recovering hand'.. 









Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ sdasurrey: |>

Finally, the swelling of my forearm has gone ;-) so I'm back with my favorite Zodiac:





































Best,
Tomcat


----------



## laikrodukas

I had a really tough late morning today...

On making a decision :O


----------



## Preston

Starting with the Waltham today on its new strap.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Preston

Toronto_Time said:


>


Nice! UG known as the poor man's Patek, not a lot of respect for the brand out there, better than most and that's just fine as it keeps the prices down on them, a major plus for the collectors! 

Nice watch! Must be quite a thin movement in that one, got a pic?

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## 93EXCivic

Preston said:


> Nice! UG known as the poor man's Patek, not a lot of respect for the brand out there, better than most and that's just fine as it keeps the prices down on them, a make plus for the collectors!
> 
> Nice watch! Must be quite a thin movement in that one, got a pic?
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


No kidding. I am looking at picking up a UG Polerouter next year. It is hard to believe how affordable they are considering that UG is a pretty big name and the Gerald Genta connection.


----------



## Preston

93EXCivic said:


> No kidding. I am looking at picking up a UG Polerouter next year. It is hard to believe how affordable they are considering that UG is a pretty big name and the Gerald Genta connection.


Yep, I've read the reference on more than one occasion. However I learned this from the internet so take it for what it's worth because you know everything on the internet is accurate..... right? ;-)

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Henry Krinkle

After the renovation thread I posted yesterday today's choice should come as no surprise:


----------



## Paleotime

Friday...This is a new one in my fold - an anniversary gift from my wife.

Allow me to present the seldom seen 1927 Bulova Templar...


----------



## WatchFred




----------



## howards4th

Sdasurrey said:


> Finally wearing my 'new to me' 30s (?) Gold Eberhard Monopusher to a meeting - on the way at my Surrey train station - cheers to all !
> 
> PS wearing a glove now on my 'recovering hand'..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


Trains and watches...they just go great together, nice Scott!
Oh how I wish our country still embraced trains!


----------



## busmatt

Anyone for a waffle?









This one's been giving me the _Gold_ shoulder;-), so I thought I'd better give it some air:-d








Matt


----------



## Sdasurrey

howards4th said:


> Trains and watches...they just go great together, nice Scott!
> Oh how I wish our country still embraced trains!


Chris - agree about trains, for sure - but while they are more prevalent here, especially in getting in to London - most of the Brits here would probably give them an only 'passing' grade - living in Boston and NY I never heard of 'leaves on the tracks' stopping train service - but that's what happens and is an excuse here for late trains - unfortunately, recently too many people have been depressed enough to jump on the tracks - so instead of a normal 35 minutes to get to Waterloo - it becomes 5 hours - anyway when they run, trains are great !

Have a great weekend, Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Sdasurrey

busmatt said:


> Anyone for a waffle?
> 
> View attachment 1647560
> 
> 
> This one's been giving me the _Gold_ shoulder;-), so I thought I'd better give it some air:-d
> View attachment 1647559
> 
> 
> Matt


Where's the maple syrup ?! SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## busmatt

Sdasurrey said:


> Where's the maple syrup ?! SDA
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


Never thought of that, but no maple syrup on this waffle Scott, and a waffle to me is the potato variety you would have with say, fish fingers and beans:-d, I guess the trans atlantic divide has a lot to answer for:think:

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Henry Krinkle: wow! I love that gabled case shape! Outstanding! Wannahaveonetoo!

@ paleotime: see? That's the difference - your wife presents you one of those as a gift. Mine takes them away ;-)

@ WatchFred: that Indexmobile is ab-so-lute-ly mouthwatering :drool: |>

@ howards4th: your country does, quite much so. In case it escaped your attention, there are hi-speed corridors now not only in the Northeast, but also in Michigan and California/Oregon, with more to come. And light rail is on the rebound, too.

***​
Evening swap: this Junghans came to me with hour- and minute hand not moving. My watchmaking friend Gerd fixed it up and I afforded it a bright green shark-leather strap. Like it?










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## laikrodukas

busmatt said:


> Anyone for a waffle?
> 
> View attachment 1647560
> 
> 
> Matt


Me! Pass it over


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ James A.: that Hamilton looks like a Polerouter twin - somehow _Genta-esque_ ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Zilladon

Another Elgin for Saturday

=Patti


----------



## Sdasurrey

busmatt said:


> Never thought of that, but no maple syrup on this waffle Scott, and a waffle to me is the potato variety you would have with say, fish fingers and beans:-d, I guess the trans atlantic divide has a lot to answer for:think:
> 
> Matt


Matt - interesting - because here's what you get when I searched 'British Waffle':

'[C] a thin, light cake, the surface of which is formed into a pattern of raised squares, eaten especially in the US and Canada'

Cheers ! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## James A

Hi Tomcat , 
The Hamilton is the Skipjack model 1962 and yes, like that honey gold Junghans very much


----------



## busmatt

Weekend Beater for me;-)








My first vintage love

Matt


----------



## Preston

Starting with the Waltham today.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## busmatt

Change for this afternoon








Rebadged Raketa from the 80's

Matt


----------



## Preston

busmatt said:


> Change for this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 1648557
> 
> Rebadged Raketa from the 80's
> 
> Matt


Ultra easy read!

Nice!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Paleotime

> @ paleotime: see? That's the difference - your wife presents you one of those as a gift. Mine takes them away ;-)


That sounds like a bad situation Tomcat...I hope she takes care of them.

Today I am wearing this - 1942 Elgin Deluxe 5510E - a nice little rose gold number...just finished with its third trip (argh) to my bench. Seems to be running good now though (knocking on wood though).


----------



## Tomcat1960

Paleotime said:


> That sounds like a bad situation Tomcat...I hope she takes care of them.


She surely does, indeed  At least they get more time on the wrist this way ;-)

I've been wearing the Wyler Automatic today:





































The AS 1049 (Harwood-type) bumper automatic ticks away nicely ... as it should. In its day, this was an expensive sports watch - waterproof, shockproof and automatic. And all of it in a steel case. Quite sensational back in 1935.

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Preston

Swap out!










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Emre

My early automatic came back from the Spa today.Ticking as 80 years ago,1 min per 24 hours deviation.









It's an 8,75 lignes hand-winding movement (FHF 125),dressed with the Glycine automatic module converting this small timepiece to bumper automatic:

The base movement:









the magic module:

















And the watch:


----------



## bobbee

The black dialled watch top left looks very like yours, TC. Nice watch my friend.











Tomcat1960 said:


> She surely does, indeed  At least they get more time on the wrist this way ;-)
> 
> I've bTeen wearing the Wyler Automatic today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AS 1049 (Harwood-type) bumper automatic ticks away nicely ... as it should. In its day, this was an expensive sports watch - waterproof, shockproof and automatic. And all of it in a steel case. Quite sensational back in 1935.
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


----------



## Emre

Bob,congratulations for all these early ads and material you are finding,it's impressive.


----------



## laikrodukas

busmatt said:


> Weekend Beater for me;-)
> 
> View attachment 1648226
> 
> My first vintage love
> 
> Matt


Hi, silver-markers-and-hands brother


----------



## bobbee

Emre said:


> Bob,congratulations for all these early ads and material you are finding,it's impressive.


Thanks buddy!
Here you go.


----------



## Emre

Thanks Bob,appreciated.


----------



## James A

Tomcat, that Wyler just gets better and better
Emre , wonderful historic piece I am very interested.
Bobbee ,Recently you posted an ad for a Depollier shock absorber watch. Do you have any more info on it . Patent date etc, as I suspect it may even be earlier than the Gothic Jar Proof!

Regards,


----------



## bobbee

James A said:


> Tomcat, that Wyler just gets better and better
> Emre , wonderful historic piece I am very interested.
> Bobbee ,Recently you posted an ad for a Depollier shock absorber watch. Do you have any more info on it . Patent date etc, as I suspect it may even be earlier than the Gothic Jar Proof!
> 
> Regards,


Hi James, I can't yet pin down an exact date for the patent, but I have seen more than thirty adverts that mention this new shock absorber, starting September 14th, 1922, fitted with the "Brun yielding cap jewel and balance staff shock absorber".
Here are two of the earliest, with the date along the top left in the screenshot.
Hope this helps.
















Some more stuff found on a web cruise.


----------



## bobbee

Depollier Brochure from 1922.

Isn't it amazing what you can find staring at a computer screen.

View attachment 1649020

View attachment 1649021

View attachment 1649022

View attachment 1649025









I am "standing on the shoulders of giants", as these Brochure shots were posted elsewhere by Jerry Treiman.


----------



## James A

Thanks Bobbee,

That is amazing. I have found the patent with an application date of 1921.:-!

Patent US1418427 - Watch, etc - Google Patents

Don't want to hijack the thread but I will update an earlier thread I started hunting for early shockproof wristwatches. This is certainly a contender.

Regards,


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## busmatt

Sunday again and I'm off to work:-(








1960's Seamaster DeVille on original brick bracelet, that's brightened my dayb-)

Matt


----------



## Apollonaught

That Wyler is just Awesome Tomcat!
@Bobbee..Excellent work with the archives.|>

Trying a new strap on my Citizen Crystal date ca`68


----------



## Emre

James A said:


> Tomcat, that Wyler just gets better and better
> Emre , wonderful historic piece I am very interested.
> Bobbee ,Recently you posted an ad for a Depollier shock absorber watch. Do you have any more info on it . Patent date etc, as I suspect it may even be earlier than the Gothic Jar Proof!
> 
> Regards,


Thanks James,I've posted some good long read about this innovation and the background,they are mainly in the WUS Glycine forum.Can accompany your coffee: https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/glycine-meylan-diaries-part-1-a-750094.html


----------



## Preston

busmatt said:


> Sunday again and I'm off to work:-(
> 
> View attachment 1649303
> 
> 1960's Seamaster DeVille on original brick bracelet, that's brightened my dayb-)
> 
> Matt


That looks a lot like the Seamaster that's waiting for me. It's yours a top loader or screw case back?

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## cjperry

My favourite sunday watch. Omega Seamaster DeVille from circa 1965.


----------



## Paleotime

Another WRUW debut for me today...This small, but quite nice (well I like it) round Elgin from 1936...


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ all: thank you, guys! I like how you liked my Wyler Automatic's true beauty. It's feeling great here on f11 ;-)

@ Emre: that Glycine is wonderful! Very interesting movement, particularly given that someone here mentioned that FHF was not really well off when it came to automatic movements. (But then, the module was by Glycine, right?)

@ cjperry: wonderful DeVille in wonderful shape! |>

@ Paleotime: wonderful, even patina on this one. Was one of its previous owners a heavy smoker? 

***​
Today my beautiful wife and I had our first public reading from our novel ("The Dream Seamstress") at a sewing machine store, of all places 

I went there with one of my favourite favourite favourite watches:










See more?













































Sandoz Mystérieuse, ref. 1788Z84-3, cal. FHF 908

By the way, the reading was a breeze ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## howards4th

Tomcat: Congrats on the book and very interesting and sharp Sandoz.
I too must must say your Wyler form a couple days ago is very sharp Mine says Hey!








Also Tomcat: Back to the topic of trains over here, you said: "The U.S. does, quite much so. In case it escaped your attention, there are hi-speed corridors now not only in the Northeast, but also in Michigan and California/Oregon, with more to come. And light rail is on the rebound, too. "

I agree BUT, In my opinion more could be done, specially down here in the southern part of the U.S. We have a hugh love affair with the automobile which is fine I too love cars but, more needs to be done to get rail back where is used to be.

Now on to today: Happy Sunday everyone!
Enjoying my Helbros with a stretch scissor band.








Hope your Sunday is enjoyable everyone!

Chris


----------



## Emre

Tomcat,wonderful news for your book,congrats.

Yes,that base caliber FHF125 is manual wind,the automatic module turns it to self-winding.The Glycine module was being able to be mount on most 8,75 lignes movements.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Thank you, Chris!

That Wyler has a very interesting strap and a nice bezel :-! I'm beginning to get an idea from where Rolex had the idea for the Datejust bezel ;-)

And that Helbros is "Invincible", indeed. Sheer beauty!

By the way, Mrs. Tomcat asked me to show her watch, too, on this remarkable Sunday:










Best,
Andreas


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Preston

Swap out, doing the fun with straps thing again 










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Charon

Today I'm wearing/carrying birthday watch no.2. It is a late '20s Birks "Services" 15 jewel Longines 18.89. Despite needing servicing it keeps time within 15s/d.


----------



## James A

Hi,

Emre, will read the Glycine diaries today. So any 8.75 line movement but it needs to have the two holes on the ratchet wheel or the Glycine module wont engage? Do I have that right? :think:

Tomcat hope the book is a runaway success. In my eyes being a published author is already a great achievement. 

Today I'm still wearing the Hamilton Skipjack.



Regards,


----------



## Zilladon

Timex diver for Monday!

=Patti


----------



## Ric Capucho

Vintage 1970s Shuangling 20 Zuan.

Ric


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Emre: thank you very much :-D

As said - that Glycine is a highly interesting early automatic - 'Fascinating!'

@ Charon: that 'Birks' I like a lot - our _nom de plume_ is 'E.A.Birk' :-D Should you ever decide to split with it, please let me know!

@ James A: I wouldn't say 'runaway' - there's a lot of work going with it - but we're quite happy: it's been in the German -language fantasy e-book top-twenty since July now. (No idea whether this is enough for a nice watch or a decent meal, though ... but I'm still working my 9-5-job so at least we won't starve ;-)) I realised that I could pick up people who followed my footsteps into the realms of my imagination, re-thought my thoughts and re-felt my feelings - now that's fascinating! I guess this is what creativity is about, after all.

***​
On my wrist today one of the top-twenty faces in the history of watchmaking:



























Zodiac Sea Wolf, cal. 70

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Preston

laikrodukas said:


>


This watch is inspiring me to seek out a clean and elegant sub dialer like yours. Going to try to find it in no smaller than a 36mm me thinks.

That's a great looking classic watch right there!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## laikrodukas

Will measure it in the evening but it's not that big because it's already almost overtaken by someone feminine  It needs new crystal and plating is gone at places, somehow not visible in the photo


----------



## howards4th

Wearing the Elgin 17 today.








Have a good week everyone.

Chris


----------



## Preston

laikrodukas said:


> Will measure it in the evening but it's not that big because it's already almost overtaken by someone feminine  It needs new crystal and plating is gone at places, somehow not visible in the photo


Curious to find out it's size, the thin bezel makes the dial look quite large.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Paleotime

> @ Paleotime: wonderful, even patina on this one. Was one of its previous owners a heavy smoker?


Thanks Tomcat...I liked. I am guessing that it is smoke - weird that the minute track and the areas at the bases of the hands remained clear...

On the subject of dial patina - here is one of my favorites. The watch is a 1933 Elgin...


----------



## bobbee

Preston said:


> Curious to find out it's size, the thin bezel makes the dial look quite large.
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


This watch reminds me of the Bulova Windsor from the early 1950's, a really great watch. You might like one of these Preston!

Bulova 1951 Windsor | myBulova.com


----------



## Preston

bobbee said:


> This watch reminds me of the Bulova Windsor from the early 1950's, a really great watch. You might like one of these Preston!
> 
> Bulova 1951 Windsor | myBulova.com


That's just gorgeous, there's a really wild one in eying at a pawn shop now. May try to trade for it today ;-)

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## QWatchQ

1937 Seckron running and looking good.


----------



## Preston

QWatchQ said:


> 1937 Seckron running and looking good.


Wow! Also, that's a great strap on that.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## busmatt

Hamilton Langdon








This is one of Hamiltons CLD cases, front loading so very waterproof and innovative for the 1950's

Matt


----------



## laikrodukas

Preston said:


> Curious to find out it's size, the thin bezel makes the dial look quite large.
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Here we go. Late evening bad natural light crapy photos but good for info 

Lug to lug
Without crown
Fancy buckle
On the 18cm wrist


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Seiko 5 Auto 25 J D & D with a light blue pearly dial. Very reliable. A real work horse. And Im a real sucker for colorful dials.


----------



## Charon

Today is the third (and final) birthday watch
1970 Accutron


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ QWatchQ: wow - awesome doctor's watch!

@ parrotandpitbull: yes, they're famed for their reliability. And their colorful dials ;-)

Not so colorful, but look at the bracelet:



























Exponent Automatic, cal. Lorsa P76A

'Exponent' is German for the mathematical term 'index'. It seems to designate a watchmaking company registered at Aachen, Germany in 1976. The movement, Lorsa P76A, is the rare autowinding variant of Lorsa's P 75.

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Matt_wool83

Ending the month with this:


----------



## Preston

Charon said:


> Today is the third (and final) birthday watch
> 1970 Accutron


Awesome! That watch is known as the Apollo. Mine is in bold but it's dead. Popped a nice Swiss quartz in it for now until I find a replacement movement. I also believe that's one of the earliest known watches to employ the Sapphire crystal.

Highly regarded and sought after piece, congrats to ya! 

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## JP71624

Don't be alarmed...it's just an old Gruen.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Late 1970s vintage Shuangling 40 Zuan.

Ric


----------



## James A

Regards


----------



## QWatchQ

Preston said:


> Wow! Also, that's a great strap on that.
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Thank you


----------



## Preston

BB approved! Transplant to the very versatile cushion case I use for several different movements 










The 1952 Bulova Sea King I picked up at the pawn shop today. Post case cleaning and polish and new strap. I was told it was serviced so I'm not going to worry about the movement as it's spot on.










Although the pics don't say so I'm two wristing it right now while I work on the pocket watch I also picked up today 

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> Don't be alarmed...it's just an old Gruen.


Good Gravy!!!! That's sharp Jared!


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> Good Gravy!!!! That's sharp Jared!


Thanks, Chris! No lost treasure, but I enjoy it! Hope all is well over your way, my friend.


----------



## JP71624

Preston said:


> BB approved! Transplant to the very versatile cushion case I use for several different movements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1952 Bulova Sea King I picked up at the pawn shop today. Post case cleaning and polish and new strap. I was told it was serviced so I'm not going to worry about the movement as it's spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the pics don't say so I'm two wristing it right now while I work on the pocket watch I also picked up today
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Preston, is that correct that it's a '52 Sea King, or is it a '62?


----------



## Preston

JP71624 said:


> Preston, is that correct that it's a '52 Sea King, or is it a '62?


Well now aren't we on the same page I just finished researching this watch and found it to be 1959 and not 52. Date code is L9. I was in error.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## JP71624

Preston said:


> Well now aren't we on the same page I just finished researching this watch and found it to be 1959 and not 52. Date code is L9.
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Nice! Wasn't trying to correct.
My Sea Kings are '59, too, and I thought by the case this one had to be close!


----------



## Preston

JP71624 said:


> Nice!Wasn't trying to correct.
> My Sea Kings are '59, too, and I thought by case this one had to be close!


I understood the spirit of your query. I'd rather be informed of an error on my part than to carry on in ignorance. Thanks Dude!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## JP71624

Preston said:


> I understood the spirit of your query. I'd rather be informed of an error on my part than to carry on in ignorance. Thanks Dude!
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Great piece! I've only seen very few -- a definite must have for an aspiring Sea King collector (like myself? ).

Honestly, those are in the top couple of watches for my favorite "feel" on the wrist. Fairly wide and flat is probably my favorite, and the Sea Kings don't even feel like they are there half the time!

Does it feel as nice to wear to you?

Jared


----------



## Preston

JP71624 said:


> Great piece! I've only seen very few -- a definite must have for an aspiring Sea King collector (like myself? ).
> 
> Honestly, those are in the top couple of watches for my favorite "feel" on the wrist. Fairly wide and flat is probably my favorite, and the Sea Kings don't even feel like they are there half the time!
> 
> Does it feel as nice to wear to you?
> 
> Jared


Indeed it's very comfortable. Going to try it on a vintage JB Champion solid/expansion combo bracelet. Currently soaking the 50+ years of wrist funk out of it.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## JP71624

Preston said:


> Indeed it's very comfortable. Going to try it on a vintage JB Champion solid/expansion combo bracelet. Currently soaking the 50+ years of wrist funk out of it.
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Awesome. Definitely take a picture!
Enjoy, my friend.

Jared


----------



## Preston

JP71624 said:


> Awesome. Definitely take a picture!
> Enjoy, my friend.
> 
> Jared


Sea King on a JB Champion.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## JP71624

Nearly looks like it came on that band! Great stuff!


----------



## Preston

Definitely a good match. Have had the bracelet for forever, have to find that right watch. 

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Tomcat1960

Junghans Gold today:




































Junghans Manual Wind, gilt case, Kal. J 620.55

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## anzac1957

Started the day with Omega Seamaster...










Followed by the IWC this evening..










Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey

Just 'kicking around the house' - thought it might be nice to wear the Fortnum & Mason 20s Silver watch - can't miss the time on this sucker, it's huge with black hands against an off white dial....Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## bobbee

1969 Seastar with s/s rally band. Accompanied by period advert.
Cheers Shum!|>


----------



## Preston

bobbee said:


> 1969 Seastar with s/s rally band. Accompanied by period advert.
> Cheers Shum!|>
> 
> View attachment 1651684
> View attachment 1651686


That one brings me back, my fist vintage piece from back in the day was my near identical Seastar with silver dial. Long sold off, maybe it's time I put that model back into the collection someday.

Great watch!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston

Sdasurrey said:


> Just 'kicking around the house' - thought it might be nice to wear the Fortnum & Mason 20s Silver watch - can't miss the time on this sucker, it's huge with black hands against an off white dial....Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


One of the finest and most logical tankers I've seen to date, nice find!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Preston

Starting Tuesday with the Bully Sea King.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> Nearly looks like it came on that band! Great stuff!


Preston: I was thinking the same thing. WOW that looks good!

I had to laugh when you said soaking off 50+ years of wrist gunk...I have come across a few bands like that.

Nice job on the clean up!

Chris


----------



## JP71624

Hope all you fine gents have a good Tuesday!


----------



## howards4th

Jared: Your Benrus is top notch! It looks like the hour hand is kind-of floating.... just a tip is showing, perhaps just the way the light is hitting it?

Preston: You said you have bands that are just waiting for the "right" watch, I was thinking the same thing this morning. I'm trying this Swiss/Tropic rubber band on my Timex Electronic today, I have had this band for a while but just cant seem to find the watch for it.

I don't think it goes with the Timex.... what do you guys think. :think:














I see these bands all the time on ebay. I don't believe they go for over $100.00.
It came on the Accutron diver I bought years ago. It didn't fit that watch either. Its a 19mm that was on 18mm lugs.

Have great day everyone!

Chris


----------



## nick10

93EXCivic said:


> No kidding. I am looking at picking up a UG Polerouter next year. It is hard to believe how affordable they are considering that UG is a pretty big name and the Gerald Genta connection.


Yes Polerouters are one of the nicest watches out there and you can still buy one at a very reasonable amount of money. Here is mine from 1956 with cal 138SS:

A great watch to end the month!


----------



## Sdasurrey

Okay - so times change - because I have only recently started my vintage watch 'addiction' along with my WUS WRUW participation, I would have considered myself CRAZY in the recent past for changing watches in the middle of the day - much less taking pictures !!!

So a 'swap' (also something I thought happened with only with 'w----s ' not 'wa----s' !!) to my Gallet-Electa gold 1921 Trench-Style - the 'times they are a changin') cheers - Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Preston

howards4th said:


> Jared: Your Benrus is top notch! It looks like the hour hand is kind-of floating.... just a tip is showing, perhaps just the way the light is hitting it?
> 
> Preston: You said you have bands that are just waiting for the "right" watch, I was thinking the same thing this morning. I'm trying this Swiss/Tropic rubber band on my Timex Electronic today, I have had this band for a while but just cant seem to find the watch for it.
> 
> I don't think it goes with the Timex.... what do you guys think. :think:
> View attachment 1651813
> 
> View attachment 1651814
> 
> I see these bands all the time on ebay. I don't believe they go for over $100.00.
> It came on the Accutron diver I bought years ago. It didn't fit that watch either. Its a 19mm that was on 18mm lugs.
> 
> Have great day everyone!
> 
> Chris


Although a nice look I'd go with a dive watch for that strap.....definitely that's where I'd go with it. But then there's that find the right dive watch problem to contend with 

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## howards4th

Sdasurrey said:


> Okay - so times change - because I have only recently started my vintage watch 'addiction' along with my WUS WRUW participation, I would have considered myself CRAZY in the recent past for changing watches in the middle of the day - much less taking pictures !!!
> 
> So a 'swap' (also something I thought happened with only with 'w----s ' not 'wa----s' !!) to my Gallet-Electa gold 1921 Trench-Style - the 'times they are a changin') cheers - Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


I'm in the same boat with you Scott. Before I really got into watches I ALWAYS wore a Timex digital....not there's anything wrong with that, still wear it when I mow the lawn. BUT, now I'm contemplating what bands go with what and does this look good with that. It's CRAZY!!!!!
But, BOY HOWDY it's fun isn't it?! b-)

edit: Preston: Your right that Tropic band MUST go on a drive watch or something very similar.

See what did I tell ya, is this fun or what?! :-d

Cheers!:-!
Chris


----------



## rockin'ron

A Vintage Speedmaster For SpeedyTuesday


----------



## howards4th

Changing over from the Timex to the Lov for the evening.








Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Sdasurrey

howards4th said:


> Changing over from the Timex to the Lov for the evening.
> View attachment 1652268
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


'Pint City' !!!!!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Marrick

And another month ends. Thread now closed - October's has started.
View attachment 1652720


----------

